# Which OS you prefer



## i1yas (Oct 14, 2014)

guys i need your suggestions i want to use another OS alongwith my windows in my PC i used ubuntu but i don't want it again coz last time when i was instaling it with windows every data i collected from 2001 to  2014 deleted songs personal data photos etc.what are your suggestions Redhat LinuxMint Debian etc?


----------



## m&m's (Oct 14, 2014)

I use Linux Mint, but be careful because you could still delete your Windows files if you don't install Linux properly. The distribution you used has nothing to do with your lost of data. It was caused by a mis-configuration.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 14, 2014)

Get a separate drive and install it on there.


----------



## i1yas (Oct 14, 2014)

i have a netbook so i couldn't install a separate drive.should i install Linux 1st and then windows?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 14, 2014)

Put linux in first then windows theres plenty of guides out there. You could always run it off a thumb drive...


----------



## i1yas (Oct 14, 2014)

which Os you prefer most?ubuntu linux mint redhat Debian?


----------



## blobster21 (Oct 14, 2014)

In my humble opinion, ubuntu, linux mint and debian, are somewhat similar, the desktop environment is what differ the most. The philosophy is also a bit different , but the underlying "motor" is the same.

Debian Wheezy is ok but lacks most "you_name_it_softwares" recent versions (that is, if you intend to use it as is). Ubuntu 14 LTS is what power our workstation at school and is a decent O.S in term of hardware support and software offer.

I can't speak about linux mint, but one of my colleague swear only by LM 16 Petra with the KDE desktop and wouldn't change at ANY cost.

About that painfull experience with ubuntu that led to a significant loss of data, the setup screen is pretty well made and did not change up til now:

But if installing linux distros alongside Windows involves resizing your existing partitions to free up some space for Ubuntu , then there will be some risks to mess things up during installation.

You best option is to create free space by resizing one or several partitions under windows, using windows disk manager (diskmgmt.msc)


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 14, 2014)

I would recommend Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 LTS. As you found out first hand, you really should back up your files. Don't blame Ubuntu for something that really was your mistake in the first place. Ubuntu is still a solid distro. Some people prefer Mint, but in reality both Mint and Ubuntu are based off of Debian, but I've found it to be a good server OS but lacking a lot of user-friendly things. All in all, I would give some flavor of Ubuntu a try. I personally hate Unity, so I use i3 as my window manager after installing Ubuntu Gnome which supported UEFI boot out of the box (something I cared about).


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 15, 2014)

I use Ubuntu on some of my crunching rigs. Works great.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 15, 2014)

+1 Ubuntu, just backup your files first. You can always just use a disk or USB, it will create a Ubuntu directory if you make changes to keep up with those changes on your next boot. You could mount the ISO, and use it that way if you are not comfortable installing it along side Windows. I don't know if anyone here uses this but here (_like FreeBSD_) is a good OK virtual Bash to practice in with out installing Linux. 

*EDIT: I currently use VMware to test out different distros.*


----------



## i1yas (Oct 18, 2014)

I have 3 NTFS drives in windows & and 100GB allocated.i just tried to install linux mint but its reading whole hard drive as a one partition under the something else option..what should i do?i have install windows 7 and i create another partition for Linux but told you before Linux is reading as one partition..


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Google it


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 18, 2014)

m&m's said:


> I use Linux Mint, but be careful because you could still delete your Windows files if you don't install Linux properly. The distribution you used has nothing to do with your lost of data. It was caused by a mis-configuration.


beside ubuntu, mint looks good or you can try ubuntu variant like lubuntu or lxle


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Nov 12, 2014)

Ubuntu if you want the Mac OS look/feel. Debian Mint if you want the Windows 7'ish look/feel. Command lines is the same pretty much for all of them. I do like Ubuntu as a HTPC build as it has a nice software repository and has an easier to use GUI for people not familiar with Linux. Another one I have been meaning to install is Android_x86 but haven't had a chance to play with it yet but have read some good info on.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 12, 2014)

Windows 3.1


----------



## Liquid Cool (Nov 12, 2014)

Another vote for Ubuntu + GNOME if your hardware can handle it...if not, Xubuntu.

Best,

LC


----------



## Schmuckley (Nov 13, 2014)

Ubuntu 10.11?


----------



## RCoon (Nov 13, 2014)

Spreading some love for Mageia 4. My current distro preference for testing things.


----------



## qubit (Nov 13, 2014)

It sounds like you didn't take backups. Regardless of what computer configuration you have, you must have a backup or you're guaranteed to lose your data at some point. I wouldn't blame Ubuntu for this data loss.

For a netbook, you'll either need a NAS or a cloud backup solution. Don't skip it or you will lose your data again.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 13, 2014)

Custom ARCH install, although its more of a pain to install than say Mint (debian) or Manjaro (arch based).
I prefer a KDE based distro, although Gnome is much easier to start with since distros based on it seem easier to install.


----------



## Zafar (Nov 27, 2014)

I would go with Linux Mint. Though Ubuntu is good too. Much easier to install than the other distros. You could always run them off a usb drive before installing them.



RCoon said:


> Spreading some love for Mageia 4. My current distro preference for testing things.



I tried Mageia recently. Was a pain to install on the usb drive. Have it on a backup pc for testing different distributions.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 27, 2014)

win 7 pro


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 27, 2014)

Windows 8.1 Pro


----------



## Frick (Nov 27, 2014)

I actaully have it downloaded, but I've forgotten to try it. I'll do it this afternoon.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 27, 2014)

Zafar said:


> I tried Mageia recently. Was a pain to install



A pain in the ass to install in general tbh.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 27, 2014)

Windows 3.1 ..... Nar Windows 10 but once its hit RTM.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Nov 29, 2014)

Xubuntu is great but: I had tons of system programs crashing too often in it.

Lubuntu is great but: Not as cool as Xubuntu but still cool. Last time I tried was a few years ago can't say much.

Linux Mint MATE is great but: Desktop icons are not aligned to grid and there's no option to do that. Which makes impossible to organize your icons.

Ubuntu is great but: Its user interface sucks, I'd say it is counter productive.

Debian with gnome is great but: I don't like its user interface as well... And I didn't use it enough to say more...

Of all these I mentioned I'd give a chance to Lubuntu.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 29, 2014)

To the Windows guys: this is thread is on alt-OSes not Win.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 29, 2014)

I like Ubuntu with cinnamon


----------



## mroofie (Nov 29, 2014)

i1yas said:


> guys i need your suggestions i want to use another OS alongwith my windows in my PC i used ubuntu but i don't want it again coz last time when i was instaling it with windows every data i collected from 2001 to  2014 deleted songs personal data photos etc.what are your suggestions Redhat LinuxMint Debian etc?



Linux Mint if you want a similar experience that you had on windows!

Trust me


----------



## mroofie (Nov 29, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Google it


Lmao


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 9, 2014)

MS-DOS because it simply obeys.  None of those bothersome background processes or anything--just input and output.  Apple Lisa -> Macintosh/Windows 1.0 made everything so complicated.


I wonder how much a working Apple Lisa is worth these days.  Dat 5 MHz processor. *drools*


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 9, 2014)

I want to be a Linux Distro guy. I really do. I've tried Ubuntu and Mint, and a few others through the years. I love them for browsing etc, but where they lose me is that I'm too busy to have a bunch of extra steps to install applications. What I would love is some kind of hybrid of Linux mint with the ease of Windows app installs. Probably asking too much.


----------



## Constantine Yevseyev (Dec 26, 2014)

Frick said:


> I actaully have it downloaded, but I've forgotten to try it. I'll do it this afternoon.


You're dead to me.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 26, 2014)

I like Chrome-OS. Runs nice and fast with a solid feel.



Chevalr1c said:


> To the Windows guys: this is thread is on alt-OSes not Win.


But I like my 8.1.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 28, 2014)

OpenSuse,  don't know why it's not liked,  but for linux it works great for me.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 28, 2014)

It was not bad when I tried it, but a few years ago HW support was not as good yet. Are the default desktop choices are only GNOME and KDE? I prefer XFCE or LXDE.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 28, 2014)

Yep,  it has 4 small desktops including xfce,  but I hadn't really noticed as I just use kde.  Also noticed I'm a version behind,  another iso to dl!


----------



## agent00skid (Dec 28, 2014)

Currently, I'm on Fedora with LXDE. Liking it pretty well, but haven't put enough time into Linux to really pick my favourite.


----------



## fisheater (Dec 29, 2014)

Currently, I like *siduction-14.1-lxde* 64-bit just fine.  It is Debian Sid at its most stable!  LOL! I get to choose from all the latest software packages from perhaps the largest repositories of such and get to run the latest kernel(3.18- ), too.  In addition, the award-winning true-Debian only script, smxi (et al), makes post-install tweaking a breeze, once user makeds himself a root password and downloads and installs it easily using wget, unzip and execute from the CLI.

If I am not using one form of Debian (at least, "testing") -- and *SolydX* is another preference -- I am using *Puppy Linux Slacko* -- either LiveCD or LiveUSB with or without persistence, as the case may be.

Why?  For me, it is always performance over cosmetics and endlessly customizing a desktop.  Small memory footprint for Puppy, OOTB compatability with SolydX and outstanding software choice with Sid-based distros like siduction -- these are why!


----------



## stelly (Jan 21, 2015)

FearBSD . But i also need Windows for Reason and a couple of games i play .


----------



## stelly (Jan 21, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> Xubuntu is great but: I had tons of system programs crashing too often in it.
> 
> Lubuntu is great but: Not as cool as Xubuntu but still cool. Last time I tried was a few years ago can't say much.
> 
> ...



You can switch from Unity to Gnome by installing gnome-shell .


----------



## erixx (Jan 21, 2015)

Netbook or not; regulary backup your stuff on a external disk!


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm a glutton for punishment.

No seriously, that was the OS I was the most excited to get for Christmas and I've never been as excited since.  It was pretty awesome in the 90s.  Heck, it was pretty awesome going into the year 2000, considering Warp 4's competition was Windows ME (lulz).

My favorite OS now?  Toss up between Gentoo Linux and FreeBSD, though I spend most of my time in Windows land for game reasons.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jan 21, 2015)

stelly said:


> You can switch from Unity to Gnome by installing gnome-shell .


I do not like it. I prefer the xfce or mate style without the unnecessary stuff (e.g.: explosions, transparency, shadows, particles, 2D/3D effects).

I do not like to waste CPU / GPU cycles and memory with eye-candy, superfluous stuff. 

But thanks for the suggestion. 

UPDATE for "Which OS prefer":
For Desktop: Linux Mint
For Servers: Debian


----------



## stelly (Jan 21, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> I do not like it. I prefer the xfce or mate style without the unnecessary stuff (e.g.: explosions, transparency, shadows, particles, 2D/3D effects).
> 
> I do not like to waste CPU / GPU cycles and memory with eye-candy, superfluous stuff.
> 
> ...



You can disable those effects or purge compiz .


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jan 21, 2015)

stelly said:


> You can disable those effects or purge compiz .


It is simply not the same as XFCE or MATE. The difference between them is too big.

I consider Gnome Shell the Unity 2 because it is as bad as it is to me. I would call it Unity clone or otherwise, whatever came earlier.

Gnome was great when it was like this:





But that was because I did not know XFCE at that time, otherwise I would have adopted it much earlier. No reason to change.


----------



## stelly (Jan 21, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> It is simply not the same as XFCE or MATE. The difference between them is too big.
> 
> I consider Gnome Shell the Unity 2 because it is as bad as it is to me. I would call it Unity clone or otherwise, whatever came earlier.
> 
> ...




I know what XFCE is . You can also use classic gnome , the one in your screenshot , by choosing it before you log in . But maybe it isn't the desktop environment's fault , maybe it's the distro itself . If you put it like that , then Ubuntu is just Debian for beginners . Check http://gnome-looks.org/ , you might find something you like


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jan 21, 2015)

stelly said:


> But maybe it isn't the desktop environment's fault


I still prefer XFCE. It works out of the box.


----------



## xvi (Jan 22, 2015)

Paulieg said:


> I want to be a Linux Distro guy. I really do. I've tried Ubuntu and Mint, and a few others through the years. I love them for browsing etc, but where they lose me is that I'm too busy to have a bunch of extra steps to install applications. What I would love is some kind of hybrid of Linux mint with the ease of Windows app installs. Probably asking too much.


Ubuntu Software Center made a pretty decent step forward in getting program installs to go easily. It's basically just a fancy front end for apt, but the user experience is a lot better than Synaptic. As long as you know what programs you want, even command line apt-get should be fairly easy. If you're having issues with dependencies, I'd imagine either your repositories aren't set up correctly or you're trying to compile from source. Or you're using Red Hat/Fedora or some similarly terrible RPM-based distro.


Blue-Knight said:


> I still prefer XFCE. It works out of the box.


Lightweight too.


Frick said:


> I actaully have it downloaded, but I've forgotten to try it. I'll do it this afternoon.


Awh man! I thought this was going to be RebeccaBlackOS, which is actually a serious distro rather than just a theme slapped on Lubuntu.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 22, 2015)

Windows 7 64-Bit Edition. is the best. 
Windows 8 is a failure. Which is why they have Windows 10 on a rush to release.


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Jan 22, 2015)

Windows 7. Windows 10


----------



## Rubenh (Jan 22, 2015)

Windows 7 ultimate


----------



## Super XP (Jan 22, 2015)

I heard a rumour MS is going to give Windows 7 users a free Win10 upgrade.
But not for Win8 users.

You guys here this too?


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 22, 2015)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...e-for-windows-8-1-and-windows-7-users.209111/


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 22, 2015)

wait wait 

its *Linux / BSD / Mac OS X*


----------



## Super XP (Jan 22, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...e-for-windows-8-1-and-windows-7-users.209111/


Thanks for the link. 
Good stuff. Will move to Windows 10 only if it's NOT like Windows 8.


----------



## xvi (Jan 22, 2015)

Super XP said:


> Thanks for the link.
> Good stuff. Will move to Windows 10 only if it's NOT like Windows 8.


It looks as if Windows 10 will be to Windows 8 as Windows 7 was to Windows Vista. The same thing, just done properly. I foresee a hit. tbh, I mostly just want to talk to Cortana, but the return of the Start Menu would be a little nice too.








Back on topic here, despite i1yas' issues with Ubuntu, I'd still recommend it for a Linux distro to learn on.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 22, 2015)

As long as it has the start menu and the ability to disable the Windows 8 interface.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 23, 2015)

micropage7 said:


> wait wait
> 
> its *Linux / BSD / Mac OS X*



I gave it up with those folks, they are either not realising it, or trolling. Either way just ignore them.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 23, 2015)

I wasn't trolling, just answering the question above me.

OS/2 is an alternative OS anyways, albeit an idiotic one to chose in this day and age.


----------



## erocker (Jan 23, 2015)

Whatever runs my games and applications. Windows.


----------



## T.R. (Jan 24, 2015)

I have never used Windows so far.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 26, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> I wasn't trolling, just answering the question above me.
> 
> OS/2 is an alternative OS anyways, albeit an idiotic one to chose in this day and age.



Sorry I was not referring to you.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 26, 2015)

Is this Thread for Serious?



Super XP said:


> I heard a rumour MS is going to give Windows 7 users a free Win10 upgrade



Good Joke.

It's because they haven't seen too many users upgrading from 7 to 8 and that's why they are giving free upgrades and maybe they've realised what a disaster Windows 8 is, shit I almost could say Windows Vista was better than Windows 8.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 26, 2015)

Windows 8's core isn't actually all that bad...  it performs better in many benchmarks IIRC.  Metro is a complete abortion though.


...And NOW I'm guilty of going off topic.


----------



## Hysteriia95 (Jan 29, 2015)

I thought that Windows 8 was a shit. But now I'm finding it really well. Fluidity and 0 crash.

So.. win 8.1 and linux for work/film. But not sure for gaming.


----------



## Schmuckley (Jan 30, 2015)

I like Slitaz..but I can't figure out to install to HDD/usb
I'd like to customize it and make it permanent.


----------



## Trompochi (Jan 30, 2015)

windows 8.1 with classic shell, 0 crashes and memory usage is better compared to windows 7, last time I installed win7(shortly after trying windows 8) and updated it, it was using 2.5gb ram vs the 1.6gb on windows 8... now 8.1 is using the same 1.6gb ram without any programs open.


----------



## Frick (Jan 30, 2015)

Frick said:


> I actaully have it downloaded, but I've forgotten to try it. I'll do it this afternoon.



I did try to install it on both a VM and the machine in sig, but no go. I don't remember the problem atm but it was either a UI bug (a button needing pressing but you couldn't do it) or that it just crashed over and over.



Blue-Knight said:


> I am running a video encoding, google chrome opened on this page, 5 terminal windows, 2 file manager windows, seeding torrents, downloading a file with wget, and a cool desktop environment. Memory usage: 1020 MB. No swap.



Aren't you the guy who hated Windows because it used avaliable memory instead of not using it?


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 30, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> I am running a video encoding, google chrome opened on this page, 5 terminal windows, 2 file manager windows, seeding torrents, downloading a file with wget, and a cool desktop environment. Memory usage: 1020 MB. No swap.



Fun linux fact.  Linux does use ram...  like a pig actually.  Just it uses it intelligently.  Don't believe me?  Run "free -m" at a console.  Almost all your ram will likely be consumed as disk cache.  However, that final column shows how much "free" ram you have, by subtracting the disk cache.  Microsoft counts disk cache in it's ram usage figures, kinda giving linux an unfair advantage.

Linux has it's benefits, but honestly unless using xfce or something ram conservation in the kernel isn't one of them.  It's quite bloated, but what it does right is use that bloat to do things so things feel snappier.  I honestly can't fault that.


----------



## peche (Jan 30, 2015)

i know this is not an OS but, do you remeber it?



 

Regards,


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 31, 2015)

Windows has cache release mechanisms as well.  I don't think you're getting the point:  The platforms count in different ways what is truly "free vs not-free."  Some of that ram being reported as used on a low memory usage situation on Windows IS cache.  Linux never counts cache. Cache is however, always reclaimable.  This puts windows at an artificial disadvantage at "boot-up" fresh memory figures (not utilizing all ram).

And in both OS's, if you push them to their limit, they use almost no disk cache, which is logical.


----------



## CjStaal (Sep 13, 2015)

MilkyWay said:


> Custom ARCH install, although its more of a pain to install than say Mint (debian) or Manjaro (arch based).
> I prefer a KDE based distro, although Gnome is much easier to start with since distros based on it seem easier to install.


Same here. Arch with Cinnamon though.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 13, 2015)

Super XP said:


> As long as it has the start menu and the ability to disable the Windows 8 interface.



I prefer W8.1 in combo with Start 8.  Having all three OS in the house right now, W10 has nothing on W8.1 except for Direct X12, which doesn't mattter right now.

I waited an entire year from release to leave 7 behind and go 8.1 on my main rig, and it's probably the best OS that MS ever released.

You'll find that W10 still has the Start screen, but built into the start menu so it doesn't control your whole screen.  So far, I find it usable but am not totally impressed. It feels like W8.2 more than anything.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 13, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> and it's probably the best OS that MS ever released.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 14, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


>


If you've truly used it you'd not be laughing. It beats 7 in every way, as long as you use Start 8 or Classic Shell.

And this is coming from a guy who was a staunch holdout for a year, staying on 7.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 14, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> If you've truly used it you'd not be laughing. It beats 7 in every way, as long as you use Start 8 or Classic Shell.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 14, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> View attachment 67947


Whatever. Ignorance is bliss I guess.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 14, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Whatever. Ignorance is bliss I guess.


It's not ignorance, if W8 makes you happy i am happy for you too, everyone is happy with what they like


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 14, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> It's not ignorance, if W8 makes you happy i am happy for you too, everyone is happy with what they like



Then thats the attitude you should have displayed first. The OP asked for opinions.  That's what I gave him, as well as some insight on 8.1 and 10 he appeared to not know.

So, remind me to laugh at you next time you talk about how 7 is the best, which you have done many times in the past.


----------



## qubit (Sep 14, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> If you've truly used it you'd not be laughing. It beats 7 in every way, as long as you use Start 8 or Classic Shell.
> 
> And this is coming from a guy who was a staunch holdout for a year, staying on 7.


I'll second that.

While I'm still on W7, I did try W8.1 with Classic Shell a few months ago and it worked very well indeed. I even like the new sharp-edged desktop look and the colours. However, I wasn't prepared to give up Aero and couldn't see any major benefits to my daily use to switching, hence I'm still on W7 for now. Likely I'll move over to W10 when it becomes compelling enough.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 14, 2015)

Windows Feedback popped up on Windows 10 asking how likely I am to tell friends about it.  I gave it 2 out of 5 listing three bugs (notification window doesn't open when clicked, can't right-click on Windows Store in task bar, customizing Notification Area dialog causes the dialog to crash), three bad features (no control over Windows Update, no Windows Media Center, and forget the last one), lack of USB Audio Class 2 Driver, and I called the Xbox app an "abomination" for PC gamers warning that if they keep it up, Steam OS is going to get very popular.  I also said blankly that Windows 10 "feels rushed" and, that if Windows 10 weren't free, it would have suffered the same fate as Vista/8/8.1.


Which OS do I prefer?  In my book, Windows XP Professional x64 Edition is still king.  If it had DX12 support, I'd still be using it today.


----------



## qubit (Sep 14, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Which OS do I prefer? In my book, Windows XP Professional x64 Edition is still king.


Ah, I remember running that for a while.

Other than the extra RAM addressibility, I remember having lots of niggling problems with it with no upside, especially with support being somewhat less than 32-bit XP since mainstream 64-but support was still in its infancy then. I still liked it though and it was very good at its core. Had to go back to 32-bit XP eventually though. One thing I did like though was the OEM box it came in and its no nonsense styling made to look like the blue XP desktop. Just a little thing, but it's still got a place on my shelf. 

Your feedback on W10 sounds good, but it's a shame Microsoft is unlikely to listen.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 14, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> If you've truly used it you'd not be laughing. It beats 7 in every way, as long as you use Start 8 or Classic Shell.
> 
> And this is coming from a guy who was a staunch holdout for a year, staying on 7.


using it (8.1) on the alpha and while i like 8.1 more than 8 i am still  laughing at the statement... "and it's probably the best OS that MS ever released."

sorry nothing beat 7 (imho ... and you should have used "imho" too  )

as for me ... depends ...
retro rig .... XP FTW
main rig ... 7 and only 7 (until M$ sort his "control freak" behavior ... )
living room rig (aka game console): Alpha UI + steam big picture (aka 8.1 light load  ) the best of 8.1 nothing of 8.1 loaded than the drivers, no bloat no memory hog.
HTPC/non game mode LRR: 8.1 + Microsoft All In One Media Keyboard, do a fine job 


now that you mention it ... i need to check on classic shell...

yep classic shell was enough ... duh .... i might need to upgrade my main rig to 8.1.... naaahhhh, let's hope M$ will correct the grief on 10 and i will still be able to update to 10 for free  without the "we choose your drivers  for you because you don't know sh*t about it"


----------



## qubit (Sep 14, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> let's hope M$ will correct the grief on 10 and is will still be able to update to 10 for free  without the "we choose your drivers for you because you don't know sh*t about it"


Didn't MS put in an opt out for that due to all the problems?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 14, 2015)

qubit said:


> Other than the extra RAM addressibility, I remember having lots of niggling problems with it with no upside, especially with support being somewhat less than 32-bit XP since mainstream 64-but support was still in its infancy then. I still liked it though and it was very good at its core. Had to go back to 32-bit XP eventually though. One thing I did like though was the OEM box it came in and its no nonsense styling made to look like the blue XP desktop. Just a little thing, but it's still got a place on my shelf.


All of the hardware in my computer fully supported XP x64 so I had no problems.  Yeah, it didn't get the driver love that XP and Vista got...really the only bad thing about it but if you were careful about what you buy, it wasn't a problem.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 14, 2015)

qubit said:


> Didn't MS put in an opt out for that due to all the problems?


No, they gave you the option not installing updates in the middle of what you are doing.  The last set it told me based on my usage, 3:30am looked like a good time. You then have option to delay it till then, or do it now.

It still doesn't fix the problem of some drivers, particularly graphics drivers, which can seriously screw a system up if not tested properly, being forced on you.  All you can do is delay things a bit.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 14, 2015)

That's seriously screwed up, man!


----------



## AsRock (Sep 14, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> All of the hardware in my computer fully supported XP x64 so I had no problems.  Yeah, it didn't get the driver love that XP and Vista go...really the only bad thing about it but if you were careful about what you buy, it wasn't a problem.



So true, Loved XP X64 had no problems tbh either. 

Just thinking about that MS upgrade offer to win10 and it's not auto installed or anything so maybe i been removed of their silly ass list or some thing and yes auto updates are on.

I will wait until they get out a service pack if they do not delay it over the year period.

But it's all about Win7 for me even on the other machine i like Vista over win10.


----------



## qubit (Sep 14, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> No, they gave you the option not installing updates in the middle of what you are doing.  The last set it told me based on my usage, 3:30am looked like a good time. You then have option to delay it till then, or do it now.
> 
> It still doesn't fix the problem of some drivers, particularly graphics drivers, which can seriously screw a system up if not tested properly, being forced on you.  All you can do is delay things a bit.


Thanks for the update. I'm not touching it until Microsoft stop forcing their drivers onto us.

For example, I install the latest NVIDIA driver from NVIDIA's website, or more accurately, let GeForce Experience do this for me nowadays. Yet, I still see an occasional NVIDIA driver available on Windows Update. I let it install once (quite some time ago now) to see what would happen and yes, you guessed it, it was the same crappy MS version without the all-important control panel so I could do fuck all with my graphics card. I haven't let Microsoft install it since and no way am I gonna let them force it on me with W10.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 14, 2015)

qubit said:


> Thanks for the update. I'm not touching it until Microsoft stop forcing their drivers onto us.
> 
> For example, I install the latest NVIDIA driver from NVIDIA's website, or more accurately, let GeForce Experience do this for me nowadays. Yet, I still see an occasional NVIDIA driver available on Windows Update. I let it install once (quite some time ago now) to see what would happen and yes, you guessed it, it was the same crappy MS version without the all-important control panel so I could do fuck all with my graphics card. I haven't let Microsoft install it since and no way am I gonna let them force it on me with W10.


same here ... on my main rig the latest driver was good (and it was ... almost late ... since 347.88) and on my Alpha ... only custom driver from ALW works ... so i wonder if a W10 install would break some feature that box has ... IE: Alpha UI and other stuff ... (tho i have the w10 option in WinUpdate but no GWX icon and annoying notification  )


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 14, 2015)

There's supposed to be a big update for Windows 10 in November.  Hopefully it fixes all the bugs and gives users more control over the operating system.  It seems like almost all of the patches they are pushing out now are only security updates.


----------



## vectoravtech (Oct 4, 2015)

I would first backup all your data on an external harddrive (these days they connect though a USB port) The second USB stick I would use Rufus USB creator (if your in windows) to install the linux ISO image file onto.

Netrunner its very good at converting videos.
(Netrunner is a Kubuntu-based distribution featuring a highly customised KDE desktop with extra applications, multimedia codecs, Flash and Java plugins, and a unique look and feel. The modifications are designed to enhance the user-friendliness of the desktop environment while still preserving the freedom to tweak. A separate "Rolling" edition, based on Manjaro Linux, was launched in 2014. ) http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=netrunner








If your running live I would go to the terminal and enable the ufw firewall with 
	
	



```
sudo ufw enable
```
You can check that its on with this 
	
	



```
ufw status
```
Then just log out and back in. I use the live version which has handbrake in the menu. Live also has adblock plus, and a few downloaders pre-installed in firefox.

I use Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit for everyday use. Sometimes I will use Linux Mint Mate 16. _ read some great things about DX12 and gaming but I'm not ready to leap yet._


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Oct 4, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Windows Feedback popped up on Windows 10 asking how likely I am to tell friends about it.  I gave it 2 out of 5 listing three bugs (notification window doesn't open when clicked, can't right-click on Windows Store in task bar, customizing Notification Area dialog causes the dialog to crash), three bad features (no control over Windows Update, no Windows Media Center, and forget the last one), lack of USB Audio Class 2 Driver, and I called the Xbox app an "abomination" for PC gamers warning that if they keep it up, Steam OS is going to get very popular.  I also said blankly that Windows 10 "feels rushed" and, that if Windows 10 weren't free, it would have suffered the same fate as Vista/8/8.1.
> 
> 
> Which OS do I prefer?  In my book, Windows XP Professional x64 Edition is still king.  If it had DX12 support, I'd still be using it today.




I ran XP x64 for quite a while.  My biggest problem was that driver support always seemed to be a few steps behind everything else, and getting the 8 GB of RAM that actually justified it on the DDR2 hardware it finished life with (yeah, support just ended last year, but it actually died when Vista came out and MS cut off anything but critical updates) was surprisingly expensive.

I've got the say Window 7 is probably my nostalgic best OS.  Its 64 bit version didn't require sacrificing goats to get drivers, it wasn't absolutely horrible on the UAC side of things, the average user had enough configured for them out of the box to need very little maintenance, and MS hadn't started the nickle and diming micro-transaction OS model yet.  Vista was a turd, 8 was for tablets only (which poisoned the well for 8.1, despite it being much better), XP had driver and hardware issues (really, it was released in the time of dial-up and lasted into 100 Mb internet so no qualms there), 10 was released too early with a myriad of issues that have yet to be resolved, and anything earlier than that just wasn't designed for a stupid user base.



As far as Linux, start with a major distribution, to test the waters.  Debian and Ubuntu are good starting points.  Once you've dipped your toes in there, determine what you want.  If you're security paranoid, Backtrack.  If you're footprint conscious, Puppy dog.  I could list flavors all day, and not hit all of them.  The amount of flavors out there is preposterous, and if none of the suit you make your own.  Heck, with apt-get (or whatever variant your flavor uses) you can roll in anything you want, and expand any existing distro to be what you need.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 4, 2015)

I actually used XP x64 with 3 GiB (2x512, 2x1024) most of the time I used it.  It was still more responsive than XP because of more aggressive caching.  It was on Windows Server 2003 R2 x64 Edition update cycle which is why it got updates a lot longer than XP.

I still can't stand 8.1/Server 2008 R2.  Every time I switch from my computer (be it Windows 7 or Windows 10), my productivity plummets because I know what I want but I can't find it.  I figured Windows 10 would help me with that but, nope.  Also, I think the NT 6.3 kernel doesn't handle multithreading near as well as NT 10.0.  My computer is responsive all of the time running BOINC at 100%--even games.  Whenever I switch to my server and try to work with a program in the tray, it's really lazy about it.  BOINC is running 100% on there too.


----------



## Drone (Oct 6, 2015)

Give me a B. Give me an S. Give me a D.


----------



## SNM (Oct 6, 2015)

Windows 7 and Ubantu Linux :-D


----------



## ZweiGaming (Oct 6, 2015)

i quite enjoy windows 8.1


----------



## dcf-joe (Oct 6, 2015)

For Windows 10, if you do not want to install driver updates, type in "View Advanced System Settings" into the start menu, click on the "Hardware" tab, click on the "Device Installation Settings" button, read the text on the windows that pops up, and you can select "No, let me choose what to do," then "Never install driver software from Windows Update." Click "Save Changes." You might want to restart for good measure.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 6, 2015)

That only applies to external devices like cameras, USB sticks, and so on.  See this thread for disabling internal drivers.


----------



## dcf-joe (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks. I did not even know about the approach in your thread.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 6, 2015)

dcf-joe said:


> For Windows 10, if you do not want to install driver updates, type in "View Advanced System Settings" into the start menu, click on the "Hardware" tab, click on the "Device Installation Settings" button, read the text on the windows that pops up, and you can select "No, let me choose what to do," then "Never install driver software from Windows Update." Click "Save Changes." You might want to restart for good measure.


 
That's awesome news!!!  

EDIT: D'oh!  I jut saw Ford's update on that.


----------



## 1.61803398875 (Oct 28, 2015)

A great alternate OS would be Linux Mint. It is very user friendly and works with a lot of hardware straight out of the box.

Once you feel comfortable with Linux Mint I recommend that you move on to Arch Linux. Honestly, Arch Linux's package manager is *amazing, *quite simply.


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 28, 2015)

I second that, where I live the ISPs are the worst, and pacman (arch package manager) works always.
Besides, you only install it once, is up to date all the time, thanks to being a rolling release OS. Too bad it's a little hard to install and configure.


----------



## 1.61803398875 (Oct 28, 2015)

GoldenX said:


> I second that, where I live the ISPs are the worst, and pacman (arch package manager) works always.
> Besides, you only install it once, is up to date all the time, thanks to being a rolling release OS. Too bad it's a little hard to install and configure.


Pacman is just overall quite awesome--the same with the user repository tool. Installing programs are not nearly as cumbersome as they are in Linux Mint. For example, instead of typing in sudo apt-add-repository ppa:example.com, it would be simply typing in yaourt exampleprogram... and a list of items that match your query will come up and ask you to input the number (or numbers) of the program(s) you want to install.

Also, yeah, Arch Linux is a little difficult to configure and install.. however I found an absolutely FANTASTIC set of installation videos for Arch Linux for anybody who is finding the task of installing Arch Linux to be a little daunting. I actually followed his tutorials to install it and, I must say, I learned a ton from it.

If anybody is interested in installing Arch Linux I highly recommend searching for *Antoun Sawires Arch Linux* on YouTube.

The main reason I chose to use Arch Linux is, quite simply, that I enjoy knowing that I installed this from the ground up. I chose which packages I wanted to install--there is no bloatware or unnecessary packages installed because I did not want them to be.


----------



## Frick (Dec 16, 2015)

Running Fedora on the laptop in sig, and I sorta like it, apart from your usual Linux annoyances: no suspend on closing the lid, can't install Gnome Tweak Tools for some reason (which has those settings, and I think it is actually installed but it lacks some dependencies) and wifi is so terribly slow. Insert the usual Year of the Linux Desktop jokes.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 16, 2015)

i really like opensuse its a toss between it and vanilla debian for my top distro. I tinker with BSD alot though, usage wise iv used BSD alot more. even have a fork running as my router right now.


----------



## peche (Dec 16, 2015)

well, im still using slax for repairs and other jobs only!

Regards,


----------



## Schmuckley (Dec 24, 2015)

Fedora is a lot better with a fresh install and no updates for me.
CentOS is OK.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 27, 2015)

Right now I'm running Ubuntu 15.10 on one SSD and w10 Pro in Raid 1 on another pair of SSD's.   So far I still primarily boot into Ubuntu due to being a 24/7 folder.


----------



## vectoravtech (Apr 30, 2016)

im using Sabayon Linux (based on Gentoo) Mate ( because the volume goes to 250%) 64bit installed next to Win7 Pro 64bit and backed up with Clonezilla Ubuntu edition as an image.


----------



## GoldenX (Apr 30, 2016)

Trying btrfs with compression, it's awesome.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 30, 2016)

I dunno if it's a prefer or not, i daily sits with Windows 7 and 10 (using 10 myself at work and customers uses Windows 7).

I got a girl using Windows 8.1 Pro on a pc i build for her so I am in a mix tbh and I came from a 8.1 and I like that one more than 10 just dunno easier to do not having the shitty Microsoft Settings instead of Control Panel so I modded it with Classic Shell which is fine but don't bring back the Windows Update that i miss


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 30, 2016)

I prefer windows 8.1, probably use it till EOL unless there is a wave of _only_ DX12 games coming out, but thats not gonna happen anyway


----------



## GelatanousMuck (Apr 30, 2016)

Win7 64bit


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Apr 30, 2016)

Still using Windows 8.1 Professional 64-bit across all the PCs I've built since Windows 10 has more problems than 8.1 & not to mention... a spyware in it's entirety.


----------



## Dethroy (Apr 30, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> I got a girl using Windows 8.1 Pro on a pc i build for her so I am in a mix tbh and I came from a 8.1 and I like that one more than 10 just dunno easier to do not having the shitty Microsoft Settings instead of Control Panel so I modded it with Classic Shell which is fine but don't bring back the Windows Update that i miss



Win 10 still offers the old Control Panel without any modding on your part.
I myself don't really miss manual updates. I hope it will eventually lead to properly tested drivers instead.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 30, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> I dunno if it's a prefer or not, i daily sits with Windows 7 and 10 (using 10 myself at work and customers uses Windows 7).
> 
> I got a girl using Windows 8.1 Pro on a pc i build for her so I am in a mix tbh and I came from a 8.1 and I like that one more than 10 just dunno easier to do not having the shitty Microsoft Settings instead of Control Panel so I modded it with Classic Shell which is fine but don't bring back the Windows Update that i miss



You can take control of the Updates with the Windows Update Tool.  Mussels keeps the links updated: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...dows-10-automatic-updates-and-spyware.218745/

EDIT: @Dethroy, technically, you are correct, but not in reality.  A good look at the control panel in 10 reveals that the majority of the guts have been ripped out and put into "Settings"  It's like they kept a faint glimmer of the control panel just for Public Relations purposes.

The good news is that Start 10 will restore the majority of those back into the control panel.


----------



## Dethroy (Apr 30, 2016)

Personally, I couldn't care less where to find the settings or the control panel. I simply use shortcuts for everything I do.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 30, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> You can take control of the Updates with the Windows Update Tool.  Mussels keeps the links updated: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...dows-10-automatic-updates-and-spyware.218745/
> 
> EDIT: @Dethroy, technically, you are correct, but not in reality.  A good look at the control panel in 10 reveals that the majority of the guts have been ripped out and put into "Settings"  It's like they kept a faint glimmer of the control panel just for Public Relations purposes.
> 
> The good news is that Start 10 will restore the majority of those back into the control panel.



that wasn't what i meant it's just the whole settings thing and u can't disable run as administrator properly without getting the message:







This here is just driving me crazy bcs I hate right click or need to set everything to run as admin it's just easier to disable this shit.

and i miss the Windows Update window from 8.1


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (May 1, 2016)

@puma99dk| high time to revert back to 8.1 since 10 still has tons of bugs that MS did not iron out. Never had issues on 8.1 despite never keep the OS up-to-date, only the drivers, software & utilities are in the latest builds. Tried 10 myself for a week. Not impressed with the changes they (MS) made.


----------



## Jetster (May 1, 2016)

10 has way less issues than 8.1 but  7 is the closes they have come to perfect. But now with the update issues they have messed that up


----------



## Kursah (May 1, 2016)

I dunno... 8.1 was pretty solid, add Classic Shell and it was a damn solid experience all around IMHO. Though even with the added bugs and glitches here and there, I prefer 10 overall. Getting better with each passing month IMHO.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (May 1, 2016)

sure I'm running DX11.2 but it's more than enough. Since the support for the newer DX12 API is lacking, I'll stick to 8.1 until then. UI wise on 10 is not one of the nicest out there... looks rather out of place & the taskbar looks shrunk a little compared to 8.


----------



## Kursah (May 1, 2016)

It actually works very nicely and is very smooth to navigate...the admin menu is improved as well. Functionality-wise it takes little time to adjust to and I've found many coming from XP or 7 have been able to migrate to that quite easily. Been a smoother transition that 8/8.1 or rolling back to 7 from 8/8.1 before 10 came out. 

I don't really have any issues with 10 at the moment, I know some folks do...but I'm pretty damn stable on my systems, though I do see some come through my bench with issues...usually folks messing with things they shouldn't have like many other situations where the OS is blamed. But 10 does do a fine job of causing its own issues in some areas for some folks...no denying that.

Honestly, I can't see why anyone would stay on 7 or 8.1 in the face of 10 at this point, but folks have their preferences... I'm no hater to updating OSes though, I'm on pfSense 2.3 and Ubuntu 16.04 as well. On 10, I feel it is faster, as-stable-as (if not more than) 8.1 and 7 (in my experience), and with/without DX12 is really a pointless part of the argument at this point...more games might make a difference in the future. At this point it is about the OS experience...there's becoming more to like than dislike, and once folks take the tin hats off and give it a fair shake...many will find it's easy to work with, navigate, the newer start menu actually works very well, and the OS as a whole is generally pretty damn snappy and stable. To each their own though.

@Tsukiyomi91 Can you please edit a post instead of double posting? It's the forum rules and I'd hate to see you get reprimanded for it.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (May 1, 2016)

@Kursah lemme recheck them. thanks for noting


----------



## valyamd (May 1, 2016)

windows 10 64 bit


----------



## puma99dk| (May 1, 2016)

@Tsukiyomi91 the DirectX doesn't really really matter bcs it's only really few games that still using over directx 9/11 anyway the only game i personally own so far is Rise of the Tomb Raider 

it's not really like u can see a difference between DX 11 and 12 in RoTR.










so not like u really actually get anything to miss bcs texture size remains the same, and there is properly for almost every game a emb mod u can install to make it even better no matter the DX the game runs and there r for the popular games custom made high texture pack so mby it is time to just going back, even it's only all the small things that's bugging me not the whole os.


----------



## xvi (May 2, 2016)

I was going to comment about the thread necro, but was hoping it'd just die again.

Windows 8 and Windows 10 feel like transitions to something better. Really hate that to change, for example, the screensaver, you have to go in to the new Metro UI, under "Lock Screen" (stupid place for it), then it kicks you out of Metro back in to the old Screensaver settings window. Just feels *really* unfinished and now that Metro is already dying, I wish they'd just go back.

That said, I still put Win 10 on almost everything.


----------



## 95Viper (May 2, 2016)

Windows 10... I like the ease of integration with all my devices and apps.  It has foibles; however, every OS I have tried does.


----------



## GoldenX (May 2, 2016)

Had to disable Windows Update on Windows 10, it was becoming a PitA. I'm gonna stick with the updated isos.


----------



## vectoravtech (Jun 11, 2016)

Then you might want to upgrade your VM system with the passthrough option (if you have Xen): http://wiki.xen.org/wiki/Xen_PCI_Passthrough

Heres a sample of GPU passthrough so you can enjoy gaming on a VM:


----------



## torgoth (Jun 22, 2016)

always returning to mint, trying KDE now
I want to try fedora


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 22, 2016)

starting to think i prefer Win8.1 Pro over Win10 Pro lately


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 22, 2016)

[/url][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 22, 2016)

I prefer windows 8.1 all the way 

With 8gadget.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 22, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I prefer windows 8.1 all the way
> 
> With 8gadget.



Not saying Windows 10 is bad, it's just the small annoying things like yesterday my Winamp disappeared from the Default apps in Windows 10 so I had to reinstall Winamp srsly


----------



## cornemuse (Jun 22, 2016)

Prefered?

XP Pro, 32/64, , , , ,

-c-


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 25, 2016)

cornemuse said:


> Prefered?
> 
> XP Pro, 32/64, , , , ,
> 
> -c-



Hell, if we're going for "OS I'd still be using if it supported modern things"

OS/2 Warp 4.  Yep.  That desktop was fuckin' scriptable and Object Oriented man.  Nothing like it to date.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 26, 2016)

For me and the wife Win10 is fine but Win7-8.1 if you have kids unless you don't mind the bullshit parental controls that come with windows 10.


----------



## Kursah (Jun 26, 2016)

I use standard user accounts and OpenDNS filtering for my kids gaming PCs with 10. No issues and highly recommended.


----------



## LightningJR (Jun 26, 2016)

7/10, depends on what I want to use at any given time.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 26, 2016)

Kursah said:


> I use standard user accounts and OpenDNS filtering for my kids gaming PCs with 10. No issues and highly recommended.



You can do time limits ? .


----------



## Kursah (Jun 26, 2016)

Ya I set em and my boys stick to em. And I believe with them being domain connected I could simply create an access limit GPO if I needed to. I'll look into it

I run a virtual DC on my homebuilt server. Even so...haven't needed it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 26, 2016)

Kursah said:


> Ya I set em and my boys stick to em. And I believe with them being domain connected I could simply create an access limit GPO if I needed to. I'll look into it
> 
> I run a virtual DC on my homebuilt server. Even so...haven't needed it.



We need to start a thread too see how many of us bring our work home and make ridiculous home labs.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 26, 2016)

Kursah said:


> Ya I set em and my boys stick to em. And I believe with them being domain connected I could simply create an access limit GPO if I needed to. I'll look into it
> 
> I run a virtual DC on my homebuilt server. Even so...haven't needed it.



It's a thought one i have had a few times but don't want to have a PC on for others to be able to connect.  Trying to get our bills lower not higher.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 26, 2016)

well i been running a Windows 8.1 Pro in Hyper-V and when I use that one it works far better than Windows 10 Pro even I am running the Hyper-V in Windows 10 so this is soo ironic 

Still thinking about going back not like I will miss a lot except DX12 but srsly come on Microsoft make W10 more like W8.1 and we have a winner


----------



## GoldenX (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm trying to understand how to use PCI pass through on a virtual machine. With that you can use your GPU directly to a virtualized Windows, goodbye Windows partition and dual boot!


----------



## ASOT (Jun 26, 2016)

W10 Pro x64


----------



## Hillbilly (Jun 26, 2016)

Deepin Linux 15.2


----------



## BiggieShady (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm on Windows 10 Pro x64 on my work pc, but on both machines at home I'm still on Windows 7 ... both are fine but Win 10 still seems unfinished with all the multiple UIs for the same damn settings


----------



## peche (Jun 27, 2016)

there are a few things i miss of win7, but win 10 is pretty excellent, fast boot, fast ambiance,


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 7, 2016)

Yeah I'm on W10 as well. I'm loving it but I still crawl back to LMINT and others


----------



## BiggieShady (Jul 7, 2016)

I hate how power plan settings in Win10 for screen standby simply don't work for external displays connected to my laptop at work


----------



## peche (Jul 7, 2016)

i hate task manager and management craps on W10...

Regards,


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 7, 2016)

peche said:


> i hate task manager and management craps on W10...
> 
> Regards,


I use *Wise System Monitor* for a alternative


----------



## peche (Jul 7, 2016)

rk3066 said:


> I use *Wise System Monitor* for a alternative


not the same, task manager on Win7 was the best sh*t ever... dunno why they replace it...

Regards,


----------



## Kursah (Jul 7, 2016)

I gotta disagree, I find that 8/10's task manager provides plenty of information and control. I prefer the Win 8/10 task manager to the ancient archaic and limited version in 7, Vista, XP. Resource Monitor is what I use when I need in-depth information, 7, 8 or 10, especially if system performance diagnostics are required.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 7, 2016)

My fave would be 7, though i'm using 10 as i want all the performance possible, i'm a power user.


----------



## GoldenX (Jul 7, 2016)

Mainly Fedora 24 for general use and light gaming (god bless Gallium Nine and Wine), Windows 10 for gaming and sharing the updates to other devices.
Too bad my motherboard doesn't support IOMMU, with that I would only need a Linux distro and could play games from a Windows virtual machine with PCI Passthrough.


----------



## jeepdriver (Jul 8, 2016)

Ultimate Edition 4.2


----------



## Hood (Jul 8, 2016)

10 Pro x64 (TH2).  (fastest, most versatile Windows, but steepest learning curve).  Usually 8.1 Pro for customers, since it's more like 7 or even XP, with easier to find settings, with Classic Shell to help avoid the whole "Metro" experience.


----------



## Nobody99 (Jul 9, 2016)

GoldenX said:


> Mainly Fedora 24 for general use and light gaming (god bless Gallium Nine and Wine), Windows 10 for gaming and sharing the updates to other devices.
> Too bad my motherboard doesn't support IOMMU, with that I would only need a Linux distro and could play games from a Windows virtual machine with PCI Passthrough.


How would you use IOMMU, because as I understand it, you could use it three ways:
-Using Xen server
-Using VirtualBox
-Using KVM (of course, you would also use KVM for paravirtualization since VirtualBox 5.0)

But I don't know how would the whole thing work, you would have to use video port from your graphic card and that means you would need some video output switch, right?

My Linux choice is also Fedora, here is one of the reasons I don't use Ubuntu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/792085 . Fedora is just more stable, that bug was pestering me since forever, in VMs and physical PCs and it still has not been fixed after years.


----------



## GoldenX (Jul 9, 2016)

Nobody99 said:


> How would you use IOMMU, because as I understand it, you could use it three ways:
> -Using Xen server
> -Using VirtualBox
> -Using KVM (of course, you would also use KVM for paravirtualization since VirtualBox 5.0)
> ...



You run Fedora from the IGP, and the Windows guest from the dGPU, when you load the VM you switch to the dGPU.
You CAN make a physical switch, use a second monitor, or just unplug-plug xD.

I think KVM is the easier one, with VFIO-PCI.


----------



## peche (Aug 15, 2016)

avastin said:


> I'm on Windows 10. It boots much faster than any other OS, I think.


the fatest Microsoft Os you mean?
cause mac OSX and linux still pretty much faster compared with it, 

Regards,


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 15, 2016)

peche said:


> the fatest Microsoft Os you mean?
> cause mac OSX and linux still pretty much faster compared with it,
> 
> Regards,


I'll do a test cause I have MINT Sarah and Windows 10 and I could say 10 boots faster. Be back in a few


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 15, 2016)

Sweet. a 167 post thread without a damn poll... have fun searching through this noise!


----------



## Nobody99 (Aug 15, 2016)

rk3066 said:


> I'll do a test cause I have MINT Sarah and Windows 10 and I could say 10 boots faster. Be back in a few


Linux is much faster because it has less software included when you install the distribution by default and there is less services active especially when you have to install all those drivers on Windows, I have 3 services running for HP action keys and WiFi button. Windows is just a bit bloated, it is faster to boot Linux than Windows To Go from slow USB flash drive or SD card.


----------



## peche (Aug 15, 2016)

i hate al the garbaje that comes with Win10, did some clean up using windows powershell on my Rig

Regards,


----------



## erocker (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm trying/using 10 and I miss 8.1. I like contol over updates, search and I enjoy disabling apps and services I dont need without them turning back on with a restart or update. If Windows 8 ever gets an update for DX12 I'll jump on it.


----------



## peche (Aug 15, 2016)

erocker said:


> I'm trying/using 10 and I miss 8.1. I like contol over updates, search and I enjoy disabling apps and services I dont need without them turning back on with a restart or update. If Windows 8 ever gets an update for DX12 I'll jump on it.


i just used this guide, for ending up with all the crap in the OS!
give it a try you will love it sir, the unique crap that cant be removed its Edge browser / store , but nothing is perfect in this realm...


Regards,


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 15, 2016)

Ok here's my Result's: Windows 10 on HDD 30Sec. Linux MINT Sarah on HDD 1Min.


----------



## FYFI13 (Aug 15, 2016)

rk3066 said:


> Ok here's my Result's: Windows 10 on HDD 30Sec. Linux MINT Sarah on HDD 1Min.


LOL! My laptop with Ubuntu Mate takes about 10 seconds to boot up. Installed on M.2 SSD, i3 4030U, 8GB DDR3 RAM @1600MHz.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 15, 2016)

That's why yours is fast it's on a SSD


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 15, 2016)

Try btrfs with compression instead of ext4.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 16, 2016)

I can say BTRFS is much faster. Thanks. Will this be the main default within 2yrs?


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 16, 2016)

Hopefully, it really helps mechanical drives.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 16, 2016)

Yeah if only Windows10 used that format


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 16, 2016)

Well, I'm using NTFS compression on Windows 10, it helps.
But yeah, NTFS is too freaking old by now.


----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 16, 2016)

Actually Windows 3.1 FTW.


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 26, 2016)

Just tested Vulkan on my bother's Haswell Celeron G1820 (that's a Linux Exclusive™). Improved a lot, all demos run except the tesselation ones, as the support is not ready on the stable Mesa. Next when I have time I'm gonna try Dota 2 and Dolphin emulator, and hopefuly make it work on my Braswell notebook.

I don't understand why Intel limits Windows Vulkan support to Skylake and newer.


----------



## slozomby (Sep 26, 2016)

hmmm laptop is win10. gaming desktop is win 10. Servers are a mix of Centos7 and Win2012R2 ( on top of ESXI).   if I had a pick a Linux desktop i'd probly do Ubuntu.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 26, 2016)

I have pretty much every Windows based OS (Xp to 10 besides 8/8.1) and Linux MINT Sarah as my Plex Server


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 1, 2016)

Haven't ever seen a reason to swap from Windows to Linux or others on my usage, everything what I need to do, works fine with Windows. After 98SE stability haven't also been that much as an issue as like it was then.

Fell in love with W10 instantly, though Win 2000 Professional is my personal favourite OS ever. Too bad that it's support was killed way before XP, I mean that soft- and hardware just didn't support it as they did support XP.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 2, 2016)

10


----------



## PoptartBoi (Oct 7, 2016)

Windows 10, Windows 7 and Ubuntu. I don't recommend 8 (8.1)..... Although windows 98 was pretty great also.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 7, 2016)

PoptartBoi said:


> Windows 10, Windows 7 and Ubuntu. I don't recommend 8 (8.1)..... Although windows 98 was pretty great also.


Lol yeah that was my first custom build ever which was loaned for me by a friend. Was nice for the time


----------



## GoldenX (Nov 21, 2016)

Check my specs, I'm running Win 10 inside Arch Linux (just a normal virtual machine), but using my GPU and sound card natively with PCI-Passthrough. Tested with 3DMark Fire Strike and Civilization VI, next the damn DX12 test of 3DMark.


----------



## natr0n (Nov 21, 2016)

Using 8.1 pro for few weeks now loving it. I even kept the start menu as it is.
It uses cores more efficiently than 7. Everything works and is snappy.
I have full control of my system as well.


----------



## Vulcansheart (Jan 7, 2017)

I've experimented with just about every linux flavor available for desktop. I always come back to ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu/lubuntu


----------



## theFOoL (Jan 7, 2017)

Vulcansheart said:


> I've experimented with just about every linux flavor available for desktop. I always come back to ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu/lubuntu


Never used Mint yet? My Fav. One yet


----------



## Vulcansheart (Jan 7, 2017)

rk3066 said:


> Never used Mint yet? My Fav. One yet


Yes, several versions over the years. Yet, here I am on kubuntu 16


----------



## Boatvan (Jan 7, 2017)

I am looking to get into Linux more, so the only system I've been exposed to is Ubuntu 14.04. I run it on a server at work where our imaging system lives. I have to say it is quite versatile and powerful, but that could be said about many flavors of Linux. I am considering spinning up a Virtual box VM on my home PC and experimenting with different types.


----------



## theFOoL (Jan 7, 2017)

Vulcansheart said:


> Yes, several versions over the years. Yet, here I am on kubuntu 16


Going to try this as I haven't yet. Let you know how it goes in a few. Tried Kubuntu but went back to MINT. Using a nVidia 750ti  and All the GUI glitches aren't worth my time


----------



## Johnnyboy94 (Jan 11, 2017)

I personally prefer Windows 10, and I currently use it. However I was doing some research and I came across this page. I do find some of characteristics of Linux more appealing, such as how much more flexible it can be compared to Windows.


----------



## Vulcansheart (Jan 11, 2017)

rk3066 said:


> Going to try this as I haven't yet. Let you know how it goes in a few. Tried Kubuntu but went back to MINT. Using a nVidia 750ti  and All the GUI glitches aren't worth my time


I've experienced this on Kubuntu as well. It is related to KDE and how it renders. Read this if you want to try to remedy.

EDIT

Has anyone played with Steam OS yet? I've downloaded the "build your own" ISO, but still haven't gotten it to boot from a usb drive yet. Might play with it again tonight on one of my laptops and see if I can get it working...


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 13, 2017)

i1yas said:


> guys i need your suggestions i want to use another OS alongwith my windows in my PC i used ubuntu but i don't want it again coz last time when i was instaling it with windows every data i collected from 2001 to  2014 deleted songs personal data photos etc.what are your suggestions Redhat LinuxMint Debian etc?



Fedora 25 Workstation running Gnome 3.


----------



## Camm (Jan 16, 2017)

openSUSE Tumbleweed w/ Windows10 setup in VM w/ PCI passthrough for graphics. Best of both worlds really.


----------



## GoldenX (Jan 16, 2017)

Camm said:


> openSUSE Tumbleweed w/ Windows10 setup in VM w/ PCI passthrough for graphics. Best of both worlds really.



In my case I have performance issues thanks to having a single module APU when using PCI-Passthrough. That's what you get for using the cheapest possible hardware with IOMMU support.
Besides that, it works like a charm, even running the host from the IGP.


----------



## Frick (Sep 9, 2017)

Sooo having gotten a new screen for the amazing HP 2510p (in sig) I needed a new OS for it, and since I'm on very limited data I'm trying out really tiny distros, and what strikes me is how amazing Slitaz is .... Had it been able to install WLAN drivers, which it doesn't, and I have no ethernet at all in my home right now so it's kinda impossible to tinker with it. This is for Slitaz 4.0 which is pretty old by now but the newer releases doesn't just work and I really don't want to troubleshoot.

Anyway it's amazing what they can do with a 40MB download. I tried Tinycore and nanolinux and they are awful. PuppyLinux looks like a toy and DSL seems dead, and other distros that boast being able to run entirely within 200MB of RAM have downloads of over 1GB.


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 9, 2017)

Gentoo, you get all the drivers and a desktop of your choice. For example with XFCE you only use 200MB of RAM. The download is 300MB, enough to boot the system, after that, you're on your own. Have a fun time compiling!
Only distro I've seen booting Firefox instantly on a normal HDD.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 9, 2017)

Frick,

You could try CLOUDREADY but bare in mind once you install the OS everything will be wiped. You can try the live OS first

My *GUIDE*


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 9, 2017)

Debian has a fairly small base installation. If you use the alternate install disk with Ubuntu, there is a minimal installation that installs practically nothing. I've seen memory usage on boot hover between 60 and 100MB out of the box. It's when you start adding things that it start to chew up more.


----------



## Frick (Sep 9, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> Debian has a fairly small base installation. If you use the alternate install disk with Ubuntu, there is a minimal installation that installs practically nothing. I've seen memory usage on boot hover between 60 and 100MB out of the box. It's when you start adding things that it start to chew up more.



Yeah but I want a desktop that just works. A browser for connecting to Wordpress and a text editor is essentially all I want, without any kind of work. I hate work and I hate CLIs.

In Puppy the wNIC worked from start, of course. 

EDIT: Now that I'm thinking about it, it would be kinda neat with only a CLI if I could make some scripts that uploaded text files to Wordpress. But I assume WP would fudge up the formatting somehow.

EDIT: Bit the bullet and spent 700MB on Bodhi. The more I think about it, the more I like the idea of a custom build. At least I really want to get Slitaz going properly. Might have to borrow some internets from the office some rainy afternoon... It actually sounds pretty neat. Maybe I don't hate CLIs.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 9, 2017)

Frick said:


> Yeah but I want a desktop that just works. A browser for connecting to Wordpress and a text editor is essentially all I want, without any kind of work. I hate work and I hate CLIs.


It's usually just a matter of installing the right packages and you'll be cooking with gas. The hard part is knowing exactly which packages you are going to want because XFCE for example has several modular packages so, you don't have to install the entire thing. When you start from a base install, it's usually just a matter of adding the packages you need. Configuration tends to be relatively minimal.


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 10, 2017)

Windows...

And I'm someone who was more of a Mac user for years. Kind of see-sawed through the 90s and 00s.. but pretty much settled into Windows now (10).

Or rather, I just don't care and I'm now in a post OS mindset. I just want things to work and not think about the OS... and this is what Windows provides.

I even used Nix on and off through the years, but really, it's a joke. I appreciate how it's evolved, but still. I started first using it with Slackware in 95.. this is close to when Linus first released the kernel. But to this day, it's useless. Even with all of the desktop features, it doesn't have the ecosystem of a desktop OS. And certainly not a gaming OS.


----------



## vectoravtech (Sep 10, 2017)

I use the XFCE version of Antergos which its based on Arch. Its perfect because im dealing with low memory freezes allot and the kernel journaling system is a quick auto method of recovering after a hard restart. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antergos


----------



## Frick (Sep 10, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> Even with all of the desktop features, it doesn't have the ecosystem of a desktop OS. And certainly not a gaming OS.



The second claim is true, but not the first, unless you define "ecosystem" as Windows or macOS.

On the whole I agree though. I'd use Windows but the system is an ancient HP 2510p laptop with a 1.8" HDD which tops out at about 8MB/s, so I need someting as small as possible. The bigger distros has a tendency to "just work", but the less known ones have an equal tendency to not "just work". The year of the Linux desktop might come one day, but it will be powered by Android.

(the reason why I'm using this ancient thing btw is its keyboard, which is amazing, so I use it as a writing tool)


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 10, 2017)

Frick said:


> The second claim is true, but not the first, unless you define "ecosystem" as Windows or macOS.
> 
> On the whole I agree though. I'd use Windows but the system is an ancient HP 2510p laptop with a 1.8" HDD which tops out at about 8MB/s, so I need someting as small as possible. The bigger distros has a tendency to "just work", but the less known ones have an equal tendency to not "just work". The year of the Linux desktop might come one day, but it will be powered by Android.
> 
> (the reason why I'm using this ancient thing btw is its keyboard, which is amazing, so I use it as a writing tool)



Oh yeah.. I've tried Win 10 on a HDD. It's painful. I don't blame you. I've never used a good keyboard on laptops.. sounds cool.

As for ecosystems, I just mean anything to enable slick commercial applications. That's always been Linux's bane. But more importantly, there isn't a reliable Linux target for many developers to come in the first place. It's always changing. Or various distros rely on different environments. That's also Linux' strength though too. I guess it all depends on what you need. I just happen to be better off with windows. I know many people can be quite happy with Linux..so I don't mean it's useless to everyone. Sorry about that.


----------



## toastem2004 (Sep 10, 2017)

I've been a fan of Korora, its based off of Fedora.  While I haven't yet moved any of my personal systems to it, I did deploy it on 3 HP workstations when my Sprint store took over an old RadioShack location for about 1.5 months before we got our thin clients setup.  It worked very well out of box, only had to install WINE to get our POS working.
https://kororaproject.org/


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 11, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> But to this day, it's useless. Even with all of the desktop features, it doesn't have the ecosystem of a desktop OS. And certainly not a gaming OS.


It's getting better. Game selection isn't as good but, there are options. For me, Windows 10 had bricked my installation 2 times due to automatic updates. For me, that's unacceptable. I don't have that kind of problem with Ubuntu. I'm not the average bear though. I've made at least 2 edit to my wifi driver just to get it to compile with a newer kernel but, when it works, it's really not too bad. To best honest, I've been able to maintain a Linux installation (with same very strange breaking changes,) that have survived longer than Windows 10 with its automatic updates. All in all, I'll concede that it could be better but, I think it has enough to be a viable OS so long as you can manage to have hardware that doesn't act quirky in some way or another. My 390 has proven to be a pain in the ass but, when it works, it works exceptionally well all things considered.

With that said, I have a Mac laptop for work and I run Ubuntu at home. My wife's laptop is the only Windows machine in this household at present.


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 11, 2017)

Remember how many millions Microsoft and Apple spend on user interface and UI integration, compared to the 0.00 of the DE developers.


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 14, 2017)

GoldenX said:


> Remember how many millions Microsoft and Apple spend on user interface and UI integration, compared to the 0.00 of the DE developers.



Technology-wise, they've come a long way though.. Especially if you started using Linux in the 90s as I did. lol... it was truly horrible then (window managers that faked a Win 95 look... and weren't even as useful as Win 95).

Now the real problem is that there are so many environments and forks. And that was pretty much the issue right from the start, when the first KDE and Gnome came out, competing for attention. Now it's even worse, from what I can tell. And not even Google, with all of it's power, can say "Hey, this is how it's going to be from now on." This is what Apple and MS can do. Apple before anyone, who popularized the very idea of "Human Interface Guidlines".


----------



## Frick (Sep 14, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> Now the real problem is that there are so many environments and forks. And that was pretty much the issue right from the start, when the first KDE and Gnome came out, competing for attention. Now it's even worse, from what I can tell. And not even Google, with all of it's power, can say "Hey, this is how it's going to be from now on." This is what Apple and MS can do. Apple before anyone, who popularized the very idea of "Human Interface Guidlines".



Google did that what Linux with Android, but even that is a UI mess of lack of standards. But for desktop space no one should want that to happen because then you just have another Android but on desktop.

But given how mature most choices are at this point, it's not that bad.


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 14, 2017)

Frick said:


> Google did that what Linux with Android, but even that is a UI mess of lack of standards. But for desktop space no one should want that to happen because then you just have another Android but on desktop.
> 
> But given how mature most choices are at this point, it's not that bad.



True.. that's why I said earlier it's both Linux's weakness and strength. It'd probably not be a good thing in the longrun.

Come to think of it, I have so much space I could just install Linux for dual booting. Maybe it'd be fun to try building it from scratch and keeping it around. Not sure what I'd do with it though. Maybe make it really secure for when I need that.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Oct 4, 2017)

as of the last little while, i think you have 2 choices. arch or ubuntu, that really is it i think. Well you have windows 7 or 10 as well for choices.. "don't talk to me about osx" 

but for hardware support gpu "mainly amd" and being able to use the things properly.. well really those are your choices.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 16, 2017)

Shambles1980 said:


> as of the last little while, i think you have 2 choices. arch or ubuntu, that really is it i think.



My own opinion from my experience of hopping through many distros is just about the same as yours.  At the end of the day, I'm no power user and like StrayKAT pointed out...I just like my OS to work.  That doesn't mean I don't mind solving a problem here and there, but at the end of the day....it needs to fade into the background(for the most part) and let me get on with what I need/want to get accomplished.

For me...Ubuntu is what I've chosen to stick with.  I was a fan of Ubuntu GNOME and Ubuntu's Unity desktop...so the combination of the two are working for me quite nicely.  Not to mention...the "dash to panel" essentially turns Ubuntu into a Windows 7 style lay-out which as I get older...I seem to like the best.  That is precisely why I was smitten with KDE originally, but I kept running in to too many bugs with that distro...and frankly, I gave up on looking at it again.

Ubuntu is good enough of a desktop for me, but again as it's been pointed out....it's lacking as far as gaming goes....so, I'm currently dual booting while they 'attempt' to play catch up.  I think they're making progress, but it is slow going.  Frankly, its not like I have something better to do....so I'm just waiting patiently for the seeds that have been planted(IE; Vulkan etc.) to grow.

If I was to mention a distro that was worth watching going forward that is not based on Arch or Ubuntu...it would probably be Solus.  They seem to be doing all the right things and at the right time.  I've tested their different desktop environments out and for the most part their distros run very well.  Exceptionally well, when it comes to speed(and screen tearing!).   I could easily be tempted to move over to Solus in the future.  Especially since they are working hard at Linux Steam integration.

https://www.gamingonlinux.com/artic...snaps-and-their-linux-steam-integration.10536

This Ikey Dougherty who is the lead Dev at Solus is an innovator.  I like his work.

,

Liquid Cool

P.S.  Frick...I miss those old IBM laptop keyboards!  To me...the island square key design is two steps backwards.


----------



## mac_user (Oct 16, 2017)

Ubuntu is the one that I prefer, for sure. The security is better than everything I`ve used! It doesn`t matter how many programs I use and are opened, it doesn`t make my computer slower. The fact that it is so stable is one of the things that attract me as a user.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 16, 2017)

Uhmm... Running windows 10 on my new laptop, can't complain much besides some updates can take a while....Working fine sofar! 
On my gaming desktop still running windows 8.1 though....


----------



## mac_user (Oct 17, 2017)

A friend of mine has used Windows 10 for gaming and said it is almost the same as 8.1.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 17, 2017)

mac_user said:


> A friend of mine has already used Windows 10 for gaming and said it is almost the same as 8.1.


lol...

Windows 10 has been out for what seems like ages now. Plenty of testing already on the web.


----------



## mac_user (Oct 17, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> lol...
> 
> Windows 10 has been out for what seems like ages now. Plenty of testing already on the web.


 Yep, just wanted to share a friend`s review  I get why you say that though, my comment sounded like he just started using it, that`s not what I meant.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 17, 2017)

Nothing like subjective dataless reviews to make a decision from. 

"It FEELS faster"...


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 17, 2017)

Well W7, W8.1 and 10 are pretty much the same far as Control Panel is concerned. Running W7 on my HP 8460P as I didn't see a difference in change much from 7or10 so


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 17, 2017)

7&10


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 17, 2017)

Testing Windows 10 Enterprise LTSB, it's so slim I am using it on a 32GB SSD with space to spare (10GB after instalation), and I love to have te option to stop telemetry and forced updates. Not having Cortana, the store and Edge is also a plus.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 17, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Nothing like subjective dataless reviews to make a decision from.
> 
> "It FEELS faster"...



Well, interface wise, to me it "feels" like the better parts of 7 and 10 glued together.


----------



## Frick (Oct 17, 2017)

rk3066 said:


> Well W7, W8.1 and 10 are pretty much the same far as Control Panel is concerned. Running W7 on my HP 8460P as I didn't see a difference in change much from 7or10 so



Dunno, whenever I have to use Win7 it feels like what using XP in 2012 felt like.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 17, 2017)

Frick said:


> Dunno, whenever I have to use Win7 it feels like what using XP in 2012 felt like.


Well I had W10 on it for a month and switched back to W7. I may go back to W10 but not now


----------



## natr0n (Oct 17, 2017)

GoldenX said:


> Testing Windows 10 Enterprise LTSB, it's so slim I am using it on a 32GB SSD with space to spare (10GB after instalation), and I love to have te option to stop telemetry and forced updates. Not having Cortana, the store and Edge is also a plus.




run cmd promt as admin

*powercfg -h off
*
see how much space you gain


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 17, 2017)

natr0n said:


> run cmd promt as admin
> 
> *powercfg -h off
> *
> see how much space you gain



It was disabled by default, along with defrag and system recovery. Only non-automated cleanup is deleting old updates.


----------



## natr0n (Oct 17, 2017)

GoldenX said:


> It was disabled by default, along with defrag and system recovery. Only non-automated cleanup is deleting old updates.



You might like 8.1 embedded since you like testing. You have more control over the system can disable updates without any 3rd party tools.


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 17, 2017)

natr0n said:


> You might like 8.1 embedded since you like testing. You have more control over the system can disable updates without any 3rd party tools.


Will do, thanks for the tip.
Updates can be controled with group policies, same with telemetry, those are options missing on standard versions.


----------



## erocker (Oct 17, 2017)

I'd love Windows 10 with a 7/8.1 updater. Just more work for me.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 17, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> Well, interface wise, to me it "feels" like the better parts of 7 and 10 glued together.


ill file that in the junk pile too.


----------



## IceScreamer (Oct 17, 2017)

Using W7 currently, and pretty happy. Tried W10 about 3 times and went back to W7 all 3 times. For my old laptop I'm using Lubuntu 17.04 and it works pretty good, Manjaro and Mint proved to be a bit too much for it. Might give Xubuntu a go as well.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 17, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> ill file that in the junk pile too.



What's junk to me on purely technical terms is anything that can't use my hardware. I tried installing 7 once, but I have Kaby Lake. And I'm not interested in some hack job to get it running correctly.

8 was awful though, I admit. But I don't get the hate for 10.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 18, 2017)

I'm on W10 but after the last Fall Update I've been happy. I actually went back to W7 off&on. Guess W7 is the new XP where we All just come back to it 

For Linux I use MINT


----------



## johnspack (Oct 18, 2017)

Much nicer than W10:


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 18, 2017)

Plasma looks better every year.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 18, 2017)

GoldenX said:


> Plasma looks better every year.



That's KDE, right?

I don't think I've used it since.. like.. early KDE days.

What kind of bugs me though is that even after all of these years, commercial *Nix interfaces still look cooler than just about everything (to me anyways). Mac OS X, OpenSTEP, and BeOS.


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 25, 2017)

Received an iMac G3 as payment for a job, those old spherical ones. MacOS 9 is useless on it (Internet Explorer as default browser?), OSX is out of the question because the orange translucent plastic blob only has 96MB of RAM, and it's impossible to get PC100 SO-DIMM sticks this south of the planet.

Tried Debian on it, was excellent, until they decided to kill support for 32bit powerpc, leaving my brother and me with nothing again.
What distro supports all architectures, regardless of their age? What distro can be configured for low RAM usage? What distro can be optimized for a Motorola 740 233MHz processor?

Gentoo.

We put Gentoo on a freaking 233MHz, 96MB iMac G3, optimized for small size binaries (-Os), and it works like a charm. 20 years are nothing on good hardware, you only need good software.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 25, 2017)

GoldenX said:


> Received an iMac G3 as payment for a job, those old spherical ones. MacOS 9 is useless on it (Internet Explorer as default browser?), OSX is out of the question because the orange translucent plastic blob only has 96MB of RAM, and it's impossible to get PC100 SO-DIMM sticks this south of the planet.
> 
> Tried Debian on it, was excellent, until they decided to kill support for 32bit powerpc, leaving my brother and me with nothing again.
> What distro supports all architectures, regardless of their age? What distro can be configured for low RAM usage? What distro can be optimized for a Motorola 740 233MHz processor?
> ...



I used to run Gentoo on a PC. Pretty fun learning experience. Although on PowerMacs, they used to have LinuxPPC (now dead, of course). You can also run MkLinux, which was Mach on Linux.. and part of the open source efforts at optimizing OS X (which also uses Mach). You could find those, but they'd be severely outdated.

Internet Explorer was part of the deal they had when Gates and Jobs finally made peace and MS recommitted to Office on Mac.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 14, 2017)

Here's full blown plasma Kubuntu...  also I'm playing with Solus,  it's very cool,  but I'll post pics of that later....
Some desktop apps are actually windows apps...  wine is easy to use.


----------



## plåtburken (Nov 21, 2017)

I been using windows since a kid, I got to know about linux during highschool via a friend who recommended me to try it out, was first iteration of ubuntu. Was alright with it had no problem whatsoever, later on tried lots of different distros and flavors on DE, WM etc etc. But I had to stop, this was too addictive to change and play around over and over again, so went back to windows and now using win10.
Haven't touched OSX and most likely won't.


----------



## Frick (Nov 21, 2017)

BTW, Bohdi is pretty terrible. Didn't like it one iota. So Slitaz again on the typewriter, but is has developed a nasty bug where it doesn't write to USB sticks, which is essential for its purpose. So back to Lubuntu probably, since that just works.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 27, 2017)

Ubuntu 17.10 is Pretty good. Loving the Gnome Shell interface. Just waiting on RDP support for Wayland.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 28, 2017)

I'm still trying to get rdp to work with kde...  must be missing something.  Discovered putty ssh to ubuntu server works very well,  but not sure why no rdp to kubuntu...
I'm still a linux noob


----------



## GoldenX (Jan 18, 2018)

Installed Gentoo on the small Ryzen, one hell to set up, but performance is a blast and memory usage is the lowest I've seen in a distro. Now I want a Threadripper/i9 so I can compile packages faster.
Using amdgpu instead of radeonsi, works like a charm.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 19, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> Received an iMac G3 as payment for a job, those old spherical ones. MacOS 9 is useless on it (Internet Explorer as default browser?), OSX is out of the question because the orange translucent plastic blob only has 96MB of RAM, and it's impossible to get PC100 SO-DIMM sticks this south of the planet.
> 
> Tried Debian on it, was excellent, until they decided to kill support for 32bit powerpc, leaving my brother and me with nothing again.
> What distro supports all architectures, regardless of their age? What distro can be configured for low RAM usage? What distro can be optimized for a Motorola 740 233MHz processor?
> ...



I may have some of these SO-Dimms in my shed somewhere.... Both in 100 and 133 flavours. No guarantee they are working though as i dont have the means to test them. But they did work last time i managed to get a PIII machine working for a while some years ago. If you're interested then you can have them for price of shipping (im from London, UK. So you can get a shipping quote and see if its worth your time)


----------



## FYFI13 (Jan 19, 2018)

- Laptop: Been using Arch for a long time, now switched to Ubuntu 17.10 (Gnome DE) for better compatibility with Steam. Also less headaches after updates. KDE looks better but there are Bluetooth related issues that can kill any sound outputs for good.
- On my gaming rig still using Windows 10 until Arma 3 stops releasing updates so Windows and Linux clients are on the same version thus i can play on my fav server without any worries.
- Also running W10 on my HTPC only because of fantastic hardware based video acceleration when using Edge. With Linux/Windows+other browsers my poor Celeron N2820 couldn't even play 1080p, on W10+Edge 4K goes smooth as silk.


----------



## GoldenX (Jan 19, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I may have some of these SO-Dimms in my shed somewhere.... Both in 100 and 133 flavours. No guarantee they are working though as i dont have the means to test them. But they did work last time i managed to get a PIII machine working for a while some years ago. If you're interested then you can have them for price of shipping (im from London, UK. So you can get a shipping quote and see if its worth your time)



Thanks, I'll research the cost and I will contact you. My country is a little stupid with international delivery, so I'll have to look for the current law too.

The only way I've found to play videos in Linux on an N3050 without skips, is with a light desktop (XFCE) and mpv configured for GPU acceleration, but no image improvement (no opengl-hq profile). Maybe the new Firefox Quantum helps?


----------



## John Naylor (Jan 19, 2018)

As hardware, I don't think about which OS is better.  It's about what hardware and OS I should use to run the applications I need / want.  Fortunately my 9 to 5 needs coincide with m evening escape time.   What ya want in / on ya machine for AutoCAD (Intel i7 / nVdia GTX / Windows)  provides the most opportunities for gaming. Gets harder if ya needs run to video editing or CAD rendering  in which case ya have to either compromise or have multiple boxes.  If I just had to use an oiffice suite and surf the web and light gaming, I'd likely have some flavor of Linux.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jan 25, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> Installed Gentoo on the small Ryzen, one hell to set up, but performance is a blast and memory usage is the lowest I've seen in a distro. Now I want a Threadripper/i9 so I can compile packages faster.
> Using amdgpu instead of radeonsi, works like a charm.




I used to love it when it came out. It was a great learning experience. Although now it's probably too much over my head.. or rather, I'm too lazy to learn ins and outs these days. I'm tempted to try a simple distro like Arch or Ubuntu.


----------



## FYFI13 (Jan 25, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> The only way I've found to play videos in Linux on an N3050 without skips, is with a light desktop (XFCE) and mpv configured for GPU acceleration, but no image improvement (no opengl-hq profile). Maybe the new Firefox Quantum helps?


Firefox Quantum is quite a bit faster but Celeron N2820 still struggles to play Youtube videos at 1080p. CPU usage went down noticably but playback doesn't feel smooth at all. It looks like it's just skipping frames. Just uncomparable to W10+Edge. 

It's fairly easy to get HW accelerated video playback for local videos, the problem is Youtube/Netflix and such.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 25, 2018)

FYFI13 said:


> Firefox Quantum is quite a bit faster but Celeron N2820 still struggles to play Youtube videos at 1080p



my daily home PC is a pretty strong desktop, and i get TONS of crashes, and freezing with quantum fwiw. I never had this many issues with the older versions, i dont knwo if its a win10 thing, or what, but my crash reports were almost a whole page in the last couple months.....the freezing is the worst part tho. it stalls for up 10 seconds, and it never used to happen, plus my entire PC is samsung 850EVO, so it cant be data access times.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 25, 2018)

Old thread is old. 

But Win 10.


----------



## dj-electric (Jan 25, 2018)

Old thread is old.

Manjaro based Linux. I love this distro, its fantastic. KDE environment.


----------



## theFOoL (Jan 26, 2018)

For old computers that have 2GB of RAM and a Dual-core CPU+ Cloudready  is the OS  to go for

For me though Linux MINT for main OS


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 26, 2018)

got a 2007 samsung with only 4GB amd-3420 and it runs kubuntu like a dream. do have to watch that ram but i'm switching to zorin os right now as i type.

for the thread is old post most Linux users tend to forget age due to Linux's flexibility so age is of no consequence.


----------



## GoldenX (Feb 26, 2018)

Plasma 5 in Arch works like a charm on my cheap notebook, and KDE Connect is very confy.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 26, 2018)

KDE connect is a dream come true. I want to give arch a shot but dont have the time to tinker


----------



## GoldenX (Feb 26, 2018)

Mind you, the remote control only works on x.org, not in wayland.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 26, 2018)

This is true but even without remote you have a lot of features to be had.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 3, 2018)

A little Kubuntu action,  well one of my 2 screens... power user version:





And win10 can eat my a**...
Guess which os I prefer....


----------



## djthrottleboi (Mar 3, 2018)

I have zorin os installed now and am thinking to make it KDE or see if I can port deepin linux over it


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 5, 2018)

I've been using AndroidX86 on a couple of my laptops and it runs great. 
Desktop is still on Win7. Playing with the idea of moving to Win10 but there are a few things that still have to be worked out before I'm willing to take the plunge.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Mar 5, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> I've been using AndroidX86 on a couple of my laptops and it runs great.
> Desktop is still on Win7. Playing with the idea of moving to Win10 but there are a few things that still have to be worked out before I'm willing to take the plunge.


I was thinking of trying android on a touchscreen laptop I have laying around. HP ts 15


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 5, 2018)

djthrottleboi said:


> I was thinking of trying android on a touchscreen laptop I have laying around. HP ts 15


If I've looked up the right specs on that system, the hardware is supported. Getting it installed will require disabling "Secure Boot" in the bios. But you should otherwise have no problems. Give it a go. I've been using it for years and love it as a Windows replacement for *general* computing, light gaming, listening to music and watching movies/TV.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Mar 5, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> If I've looked up the right specs on that system, the hardware is supported. Getting it installed will require disabling "Secure Boot" in the bios. But you should otherwise have no problems. Give it a go. I've been using it for years and love it as a Windows replacement for *general* computing, light gaming, listening to music and watching movies/TV.


The only thing holding me back is the playonlinux app. I don't want to go through all the installs again. I will install it as I have it on a linux format disk


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 5, 2018)

djthrottleboi said:


> The only thing holding me back is the playonlinux app. I don't want to go through all the installs again. I will install it as I have it on a linux format disk


Fair enough. You could do the separate partition thing. AndroidX86 has a Linux boot-loader install package which will let you dual boot.
http://www.android-x86.org/releases/releasenote-7-1-r1
That is the standard release. If you want a very customization friendly version, there is one based on the CyanogenMod code set. Even though CyanogenMod themselves are gone, there is still community support for all of the repositories;
http://www.android-x86.org/releases/releasenote-cm-x86-14-1-r1

Both of those include RPM's for Linux dual booting.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Mar 6, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Fair enough. You could do the separate partition thing. AndroidX86 has a Linux boot-loader install package which will let you dual boot.
> http://www.android-x86.org/releases/releasenote-7-1-r1
> That is the standard release. If you want a very customization friendly version, there is one based on the CyanogenMod code set. Even though CyanogenMod themselves are gone, there is still community support for all of the repositories;
> http://www.android-x86.org/releases/releasenote-cm-x86-14-1-r1
> ...


So I'm running lineage is on my phone currently. Would the desktop version be the same thing with updates?
Cause since its a touchscreen laptop I want it to be the tablet with keyboard approach with the benefits of x86. Also its the rpm manager?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 6, 2018)

djthrottleboi said:


> So I'm running lineage is on my phone currently. Would the desktop version be the same thing with updates?


LineageOS, while a direct fork of CyanogenMod, is different in it's approach of things. AndroidX86 takes CM directly as it was right before the shut-down.


djthrottleboi said:


> Also its the rpm manager?


Any package manager that uses RPM's will very likely to work fine. Any of the Debian/Ubuntu based distros will work perfectly. I use Mint and it has never failed.


----------



## jagjitnatt (Mar 6, 2018)

Hate to admit it, but Mac OS is down right the best combination of good looking/reliable/easy/compatible out there. When coupled with the right hardware, it just is amazing. The only thing not possible on a mac is gaming.


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 6, 2018)

Depends, what I play is compatible with MacOS. Mostly emulators and War Thunder.
I would have loved for it to work on my notebook, but Realtek is a no go on them...


----------



## johnspack (Mar 6, 2018)

If playonlinux is your thing,  try winehq stable.  Although not sure about android.  I can run a lot of games with just winetricks.  Jeez,  I forget,  android and mac,  which are both unix based,  can't 
do anything compared to linux or ug bsd....


----------



## djthrottleboi (Mar 6, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> Depends, what I play is compatible with MacOS. Mostly emulators and War Thunder.
> I would have loved for it to work on my notebook, but Realtek is a no go on them...


which adapter? they are buggy but i have gotten some to work. very limited os though which is why its so good.



johnspack said:


> If playonlinux is your thing,  try winehq stable.  Although not sure about android.  I can run a lot of games with just winetricks.  Jeez,  I forget,  android and mac,  which are both unix based,  can't
> do anything compared to linux or ug bsd....


yea i love winetricks but it can be a pain sometimes however i will say it gets most things right on its own.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 6, 2018)

jagjitnatt said:


> The only thing not possible on a mac is gaming.


Let's be fair, there is a respectable level of gaming for MacOS. Nothing comparable to Windows but still decent. GOG has a ton of MacOS games.



johnspack said:


> Jeez, I forget, android iOS and mac, which are both unix based


Fixed that for you. Android is Linux based.


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 7, 2018)

djthrottleboi said:


> which adapter? they are buggy but i have gotten some to work. very limited os though which is why its so good.



M.2 Realtek wifi chips are not compatible.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Mar 7, 2018)

i wouldn't know about the m.2 ones as i only used the usb ones when troubleshooting my atheros back before everyone learned the workaround for renaming the killer to prior versions of the chips.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 9, 2018)

Here's Ubuntu about to run some flight sims..  windows ones...  starting to program my js at this point


----------



## djthrottleboi (Mar 10, 2018)

is that lts or 17.10? I never seem to use the lts versions


----------



## johnspack (Mar 11, 2018)

That's 17.10.1.  I may go to 18.04 when final,  but only for the new stuff,  then back to this channel.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Mar 11, 2018)

johnspack said:


> That's 17.10.1.  I may go to 18.04 when final,  but only for the new stuff,  then back to this channel.


lol thats pretty much the same here. I just got a thinkpad w530 so i think i will go LTS till 19.10

EDIT: installing 16.04 LTS now as I have 4TB hdd in this lappy I might as well see if i like the lts and make it one of the many os'es.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 26, 2018)

Just installed and ran the new World of Tanks HD version 1.0.  Much better graphics and physics.  And runs great under wine!


----------



## johnspack (Apr 17, 2018)

Well,  in the end,  Ubuntu won.  Today I wiped out my last install of Win7 to replace it with an Ubuntu 18.04 Lts beta install.   A multiboot of 3 installs of Ubuntu.  No more windows for me.  Started off with dos 3.0 in I think 1989ish.
Went through win3,  95, 98, 2000, xp,7....  Done.  Can't and won't do win10,  just horrific.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 17, 2018)

johnspack said:


> Well,  in the end,  Ubuntu won.  Today I wiped out my last install of Win7 to replace it with an Ubuntu 18.04 Lts beta install.   A multiboot of 3 installs of Ubuntu.  No more windows for me.  Started off with dos 3.0 in I think 1989ish.
> Went through win3,  95, 98, 2000, xp,7....  Done.  Can't and won't do win10,  just horrific.



good on you man! I use all types of OSs from my macbook to my linux and unix servers to my windows machine. and while I skate across them all for work and study I get it can be hard to adjust and you've done something not alot of people can bring themselves to do!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 17, 2018)

johnspack said:


> Well,  in the end,  Ubuntu won.  Today I wiped out my last install of Win7 to replace it with an Ubuntu 18.04 Lts beta install.   A multiboot of 3 installs of Ubuntu.  No more windows for me.  Started off with dos 3.0 in I think 1989ish.
> Went through win3,  95, 98, 2000, xp,7....  Done.  Can't and won't do win10,  just horrific.



Try W10 LTSB, @lexluthermiester suggested it to me, I may give it a shot next year after an upgrade of my sig rig.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 17, 2018)

Have LTSB on a remote server I manage down in the States...  but I will never put windows back on my own computer.  Linux is far more powerful,  is free,  and does not intrude on your privacy.  And I can make it do anything I could do under windows now.  I understand wine,  and can run all my windows apps that I need.  Screw gates,  and the nsa.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 17, 2018)

johnspack said:


> Can't and won't do win10, just horrific.


I feel you man! Win10 is a sad shadow of what Windows could have been and what it once was..

Personally prefer Mint. The UI, options and "feel" are more my style.


----------



## GoldenX (Apr 17, 2018)

LTSB is a lot more easy to tolerate than vanilla Windows 10. No Cortana/Edge/Store, telemetry can be disabled (it's an enterprise version), no "metro" apps, old calculator, a lot lighter on resources... It's my main OS for gaming on the PC, but I keep a distro on the notebook.
Windows 7 is a bit of a pain to install on modern motherboards.


----------



## StrayKAT (Apr 17, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> LTSB is a lot more easy to tolerate than vanilla Windows 10. No Cortana/Edge/Store, telemetry can be disabled (it's an enterprise version), no "metro" apps, old calculator, a lot lighter on resources... It's my main OS for gaming on the PC, but I keep a distro on the notebook.
> Windows 7 is a bit of a pain to install on modern motherboards.



I had no idea there was such a thing. That's all I really care to do myself these days.. gaming. I would browse the web too, but that's no prob to install something.

I wish MS actually just made a gaming OS for the PC. Don't shoot, but I wouldn't mind it looking like the Xbox either


----------



## SomeOne99h (Apr 17, 2018)

Oh my, eidairaman1 and GoldenX! You saved my day. Thank you very much! I never knew about it. *Windows 10 LTSB (enterprise version)* it is.


----------



## BiggieShady (Apr 17, 2018)

What I regularely use is Windows 7 on my home machines, Win10 on the work machine and laptop, Windows Server 2012 on one server machine and Linux Ubuntu on other ...


----------



## GoldenX (Apr 17, 2018)

SomeOne99h said:


> Oh my, eidairaman1 and GoldenX! You savde my day. Thank you very much! I never knew about it. *Windows 10 LTSB (enterprise version)* it is.


Remember to activate the old windows photo viewer, else you will be using paint to open jpegs.


----------



## cornemuse (Apr 18, 2018)

Been trying Mint Mate & Cinnamon, like them both


----------



## theFOoL (May 2, 2018)

Lately been looking at Linux Lite 3.8 and the beta 4.0 and really liking 4.0 changes


----------



## johnspack (May 2, 2018)

Heh,  my desktop is becoming more windows apps than linux.  I'm now the maintainer for 3 windows apps in winehq.  Wine 3.7 devel and staging are now available!


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 2, 2018)

/bump

No one told me Intel made their own Linux. Here I thought IBM was the corporate takeover of the kernel.

http://www.clearlinux.org

I guess it started out for cloud and vm hosting, but they're slowing moving into PC/Desktop space. From what I can tell, it's the most optimized Linux on Intel chips and boots extremely fast. The "packaging" system (if you can call it that) upgrades the system based on Use Cases you've chosen and installs apps in bulk (not for everyone, but it's convenient). I'm so rusty with UNIX tinkering though that I can't get custom apps working. Steam doesn't launch for me atm. So for now, I'm fulltime Windows as usual.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 2, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> /bump
> 
> No one told me Intel made their own Linux. Here I thought IBM was the corporate takeover of the kernel.
> 
> ...



Thats cool, I haven't heard of this distro.


----------



## GoldenX (Dec 2, 2018)

It's the fastest by far.


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 2, 2018)

Solaris17 said:


> Thats cool, I haven't heard of this distro.



It seems very much up your alley (from the little I've read of your expertise). I'm surprised it isn't more popular either, but it seems to be picking up now.


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 2, 2018)

Been getting into *Peppermint Linux*

The Latest version is nice


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 2, 2018)

Just to add, useful Clear Linux overview here:












GoldenX said:


> It's the fastest by far.



One distro I'd like to see it measured against is a custom Gentoo. Maybe it's similar.. but it wouldn't surprise me if Intel (who knows their own chips best) has them beat too.


----------



## GoldenX (Dec 2, 2018)

Gentoo could be as fast if you properly do optimizations (LTO and the other one I don't remember the name). In fact, thanks to GCC and LLVM having excellent dispatchers, Clear Linux is the fastest distro for Ryzen too.


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 2, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> the fastest distro for Ryzen too.



I didn't realize that. 

I think I'll keep it on a drive, even if I don't use it much right away. It seems to have a clean way of keeping up to date and resetting /etc, making it a good choice to hop in every once in awhile and view what's new.


----------



## GoldenX (Dec 2, 2018)

The only problem is that optimizing packages like that takes a lot of time, so the amount of packages is low.


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 2, 2018)

Speaking of, I actually picked up one of these. I'm not even a big Linux user, but had to do it. My tech purchase for the month.


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 2, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Speaking of, I actually picked up one of these. I'm not even a big Linux user, but had to do it. My tech purchase for the month.
> 
> View attachment 111698


is it USB 3.0? If USB 2.0 then meh...


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 2, 2018)

rk3066 said:


> is it USB 3.0? If USB 2.0 then meh...



2.0. I knew someone would ask that 

I just got it for installing.. definitely won't run things off of it.


----------



## thenightsky_0102 (Dec 2, 2018)

Out of every Linux distro I have used, Peppermint 7 was the absolute best one. I cannot even begin to describe how good that one is... Incredible interface and it's rock-solid!

I don't use Linux actively as my main OS for a myriad of reasons, but I can say that I had it on my computer for nearly 3 months, which is the longest time I ever had a Linux-based OS on my desktop (only OS - no dual-boot).


Zorin OS 12.4 Lite 64 bit is incredible, as well! Somewhat less stable than Peppermint, but it's still incredible. I love the start menu they have, as well... Very nice to look at. I have poor vision so a dark theme is a must... 12.4 Lite had an incredible dark theme with some nice icon color schemes.


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 3, 2018)

thenightsky_0102 said:


> Out of every Linux distro I have used, Peppermint 7 was the absolute best one. I cannot even begin to describe how good that one is... Incredible interface and it's rock-solid!
> 
> I don't use Linux actively as my main OS for a myriad of reasons, but I can say that I had it on my computer for nearly 3 months, which is the longest time I ever had a Linux-based OS on my desktop (only OS - no dual-boot).
> 
> ...



When I saw the @rk3066 mention it, I thought it was Mint based. I guess not? Just shares the Ubuntu base like Mint apparently.

The web apps and light weight kind of remind me of Chrome.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 3, 2018)

rk3066 said:


> Been getting into *Peppermint Linux*
> 
> The Latest version is nice


Been trying that as well. Still prefer Mint, but this is shaping up very nicely!


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 3, 2018)

Are you guys "Distro hoppers"?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 3, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Are you guys "Distro hoppers"?


Not so much a hopper as a test driver. I have a system that has been on Mint for almost a decade. However I have more than one system and one in particular is a testing rig. It is used to test all manner of software, including OS's. It has 4 HDD's so multiple things can be tested at once.


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 3, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Not so much a hopper as a test driver. I have a system that has been on Mint for almost a decade. However I have more than one system and one in particular is a testing rig. It is used to test all manner of software, including OS's. It has 4 HDD's so multiple things can be tested at once.



I had no idea Mint was even around that long. That might've been the last distro I tried though, before Linux recently piqued my interest again.

I like how Ubuntu and Mint operate, but call me petty.... but I hate the branding. Maybe it's slight OCD, but something like "Mint" compels to stick with "Green" motifs. That's the least of the offenders though. With Ubuntu, I just hate their whole Kumbaya schtick. Even the logo annoys me (there's no Hand Holding in Linux!). Red Hat has also annoyed me.. but Fedora even more. I just think of this:


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 3, 2018)

just tried to install clearlinux...got secure boot violation and gave it up failing to google a solution


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 3, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> just tried to install clearlinux...got secure boot violation and gave it up failing to google a solution



Damn, I forgot to mention it doesn't have secureboot support (yet). They'll apparently get around to it, according to some random GitHub comment I found. Sorry about that.

Just to add to branding, considering that most distros are more or less the same, I think this shouldn't be ignored. I can only count a few that sound/look cool and sufficiently neutral. There's so many strange names and motifs for Linux out there.


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 3, 2018)

Perhaps it's a good time to mention I love msi mobos? Sometimes smarter then the user...


----------



## GoldenX (Dec 3, 2018)

The situation reversed on my notebook. Now Windows 10 has shitty connectivity with the WiFi card, and (as far as I've tested) it works perfectly on Ubuntu 18.10 (not on older versions/Arch).
So, Ubuntu it is then, for the worst WiFi card I know, RTL8723BE.


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 3, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> Perhaps it's a good time to mention I love msi mobos? Sometimes smarter then the user...



I kind of wish I had one. This is the second Supermicro board I've had, but I'm envious of all of the gamercentric brands and the features they add on. Supermicro doesn't even have proper "boot up logos"! It's a big, ugly full screen splash with a white background. And while their hardware rocks, their software sucks.


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 3, 2018)

sometime during 2007-8 I had msi support build me custom bios-es for my P35-NEO-F for my overclocking efforts. Couldn't get my Q6600 to 4 GHz without it. One time I downloaded bios for upgrading, unpacked it and try to flash, and it wouldn't....said it wasn't their bios. I would have fried the mobo with any other manufacturer. And this is prolly the only company I trust to do bios update from windows.


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 3, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> sometime during 2007-8 I had msi support build me custom bios-es for my P35-NEO-F for my overclocking efforts. Couldn't get my Q6600 to 4 GHz without it. One time I downloaded bios for upgrading, unpacked it and try to flash, and it wouldn't....said it wasn't their bios. I would have fried the mobo with any other manufacturer. And this is prolly the only company I trust to do bios update from windows.



They did this for free?

How do people manage to make YouTube review videos and then say "DEE-BIAN" and "LIE-NUX"?

Although that's a longstanding case in point of bad Linux names btw. It was named after Debra and Ian Murdock (RIP).


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 3, 2018)

yup, free, dude from support listened to my request and nagging and had mercy on me....in the end, I had 5 or 6 custom bioses on drive, mentioned nowhere on their web...took him a day or two to build each one though...


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 3, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> yup, free, dude from support listened to my request and nagging and had mercy on me....in the end, I had 5 or 6 custom bioses on drive, mentioned nowhere on their web...took him a day or two to build each one though...



That's cool. To be fair to SM, they've had good support too, and even allowed me access to a private SFTP for early software updates.. but they've never actually built anything for me. lol


----------



## GoldenX (Dec 3, 2018)

Now that's just awesome.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 3, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> I had no idea Mint was even around that long.


Oh yeah, Mint has been around since 2006. It got very good in 2009 and has really come into it's own in the last few years. It is literally a hop-skip-jump from becoming my main OS.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Mint
The XFCE desktop version is the one I prefer, but Cinnamon and Mate are very solid too.


StrayKAT said:


> Although that's a longstanding case in point of bad Linux names btw. It was named after Debra and Ian Murdock (RIP).


Exactly, it's pronounced Deb-Ian.


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 3, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh yeah, Mint has been around since 2006. It got very good in 2009 and has really come into it's own in the last few years. It is literally a hop-skip-jump from becoming my main OS.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Mint
> The XFCE desktop version is the one I prefer, but Cinnamon and Mate are very solid too.
> 
> Exactly, it's pronounced Deb-Ian.



I suppose if it wasn't for games, just about anything could become my main OS. 

Although there are some things I actually like about Windows too. It's not something I just tolerate (that used to be the case).


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 3, 2018)

I just installed centos7


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 3, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> I just installed centos7



I'm curious what's going to happen to that, now that IBM is in charge.

Like I said at the start, corporate takeover is getting interesting... for better or worse. In this case, maybe for the worse.

On the better side, looks like Intel actually wants to support gaming on Linux on their upcoming GPUs (first I heard they were targeting just the Pro market. Guess not).

https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Intel-dGPU-Will-Do-Linux-Gaming


----------



## GoldenX (Dec 3, 2018)

Years suffering with the stupid intel driver, and finally they start using Gallium for their dGPU.


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 3, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> Years suffering with the stupid intel driver, and finally they start using Gallium for their dGPU.



What's wrong with it?

What would rock is if they supported RST/Optane configs on Linux. I can only use it in Windows.


----------



## GoldenX (Dec 3, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> What's wrong with it?
> 
> What would rock is if they supported RST/Optane configs on Linux. I can only use it in Windows.


Huge CPU overhead, no gallium-nine support, no gallium goodies like osd info, automatic gl_thread (very important), very hard to get OpenGL 4.6 support (they need to rewrite most of the driver).
I would love an Optane driver, even if privative. But you can do a manual config using it as swap and setting the swapiness at the highest value. Or as a normal drive and using it as root.


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 3, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> Huge CPU overhead, no gallium-nine support, no gallium goodies like osd info, automatic gl_thread (very important), very hard to get OpenGL 4.6 support (they need to rewrite most of the driver).
> I would love an Optane driver, even if privative. But you can do a manual config using it as swap and setting the swapiness at the highest value. Or as a normal drive and using it as root.



Well, I should say the "smart" features of Optane management, rather than support itself (which works). The app will understand when to place recently used files.. or let you "pin" specific applications to run on the drive. It kind of seems trivial to port over a similar app to Mac or Linux, but it'd be nice if they did. edit: Same goes for the CPU/Turbo Max app, which allows you to pin programs to specific cores.


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 3, 2018)

removed centos7 after about 3 hours of trying to get steam to install...@ mint now and everything works...installed steam and football manager 17 without issues, and only other soft is firewalld...i tried to install bastille first, but some dependencies are missing and the package is gone from aptitude. I don't know how to get that standard security baseline centos7 offered during install with mint though...centos7 was rock solid, safe and very fast, and I wish i could get that in mint...for some reason, while I was on centos7, something exploded in my 2nd router and tv was gone...turning it off and on again helped...


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 4, 2018)

One thing I'd be worried about is I use different mod managing applications and third party tools and patchers that manipulate game files . Some games are unplayable without it (VtM Bloodlines, for example). Hell, I'm not even sure first party apps run either (like Bethesda's Creation Kit).

It's great that Linux is getting better at games, but the whole ecosystem of Windows is an advantage for gaming. All of the small shit adds up.


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 4, 2018)

fm17 is built with linux in mind, and this isn't through wine, it's native. It's easy to get things working on linux if you have a coder that knows what works on both platforms.


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 4, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> fm17 is built with linux in mind, and this isn't through wine, it's native. It's easy to get things working on linux if you have a coder that knows what works on both platforms.



Oh, I didn't mean to relate my post to native games. Just that my library is full of old games that don't even work without patches.. or I don't want to play without editors and modding. Some games are even "remastered" and have new life breathed into them through fan made tools, like Morrowind stuff that updates DX capabilities and shaders. Or some Deus Ex and Thief overhauls. Windows is a truly awesome platform for gaming.. and not just for the large selection of games. But how you can control the games as well.

More power to the Linux world, but I don't think they know what they're up against. I saw an interview where Linus thought they weren't popular on desktops simply because Windows is preinstalled.. but it's bigger than that. There's probably some truth to it when it comes to old boomers who just use office and email apps.. but not gamers.


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 4, 2018)

most linux distros are very difficult to use for windows gamers. Or better put, oobe isn't exactly user friendly, plus, not that many games available. I don't really care. Sure, I'd love to play on linux, but my gaming days are gone, and it's up to some new kids to make it happen. I don't mean through emulation stuff, but for real. Linux simply isn't as popular as windows are, and that's mostly because of it's complexion. If every distro at least had a nice gui for software installations, without all sorts of errors, they would attract more people, and than it would be a profitable market for gaming companies. Linux is still mostly looked at as: oh that geek's os...a regular plumber really wants to shoot people in call of duty, barely even knows how to install it under windows, let alone linux. The most popular distro is mint and it's precisely because of somewhat better oobe then others. First of all, no errors, 2nd it's fast, and 3rd it's easy to install whatever you want to install. You got synaptic, you got software manager, you got aptitude, you got terminal, take your pick. I wanted to install steam, and that happened a few seconds after I clicked it in software manager, albeit without asking me where I want it installed. I want to install browser I'm used to, like chrome, it's available and install's without issues in seconds. That's what you get in windows and people are used to, and that's what you should get in linux. Now I want this us goverment security baseline, and been googling for the past hour, so far found this https://github.com/adumont/redhat-server-hardening but not sure what to do with it. And that's linux's flaw, taking an awful lot ammount of time. After I manage to get security baseline working in mint, if I do it that is, next goal is stripping the os to bare bones and removing all personal data and making my own distro out of it, which will prolly take me a month to learn how to do it properly.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 4, 2018)

Mint ect are cute,  but if you want full blown gaming support,  use Ubuntu or derivitaves like Kubuntu.  If you install full winehq wine you can run many windows games and apps with no issue.  Kubuntu also has an interface that will be easily recognizable by windows users,  with a nice friendly start menu button et al!  It also contains all codecs if you choose to install them during the install phase.  It contains an office suite,  and many multimedia apps to get you started,  but there are 1000s more to choose.  I ran windows for 20 years...  I mainly use Kubuntu now,  because it does what windows does,  and a whole fing lot more!


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 4, 2018)

never tried kubuntu...yesterday i tried something similar, chaletos...got some errors during the install procedure and gave it up. Mint is here for a long time and is quite a polished product. I will try kubuntu too, but so far, I'm happy with mint. Btw, mint uses debian packages, like ubuntu does.


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 4, 2018)

I thought Mint was an Ubuntu derivative.


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 4, 2018)

it is


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 4, 2018)

johnspack said:


> Mint ect are cute, but if you want full blown gaming support, use Ubuntu or derivitaves like Kubuntu.





StrayKAT said:


> I thought Mint was an Ubuntu derivative.


It is, literally a direct derivative of Ubuntu. The changes made have nothing to do with game support and is identical in that respect, as is Peppermint.


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 4, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> It is, literally a direct derivative of Ubuntu. The changes made have nothing to do with game support and is identical in that respect, as is Peppermint.



That's what I thought. Just checking... since it was kind of plausible that it got so big it became it's own distro fork in it's own right. Kind of like Ubuntu itself isn't really Debian anymore.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 4, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> it became it's own distro fork in it's own right.


It has in a way.


StrayKAT said:


> Kind of like Ubuntu itself isn't really Debian anymore.


True, but the whole idea of using a common base of code is to maintain compatibility and a unified foundation of doing certain things. So while Mint is based on Ubuntu which is based on Debian, they all share common base code which keeps the code ecosystem intact, which gives a high level of assurance that a program written for Debian will still work on Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Mint, Peppermint and any other distro's that use the same code base. Generally speaking 99% of programs written for Linux are supposed to work on all versions of Linux, but in practical usage, it's more like 95% with varying levels of optimization from distro to distro.


----------



## GoldenX (Dec 4, 2018)

And hard to fulfil dependencies.


----------



## Frick (Dec 4, 2018)

Lubuntu 16.10 on the HP 2510p in sig. With the SSD it's flying, and I keep coming back to it. I've tried a bunch of supposedly lightweight distros on it, but the only other one I like is Slitaz, which is too hardcore for me.


----------



## GoldenX (Dec 4, 2018)

Frick said:


> Lubuntu 16.10 on the HP 2510p in sig. With the SSD it's flying, and I keep coming back to it. I've tried a bunch of supposedly lightweight distros on it, but the only other one I like is Slitaz, which is too hardcore for me.


Why not use 18.04 or 18.10 then?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 4, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> Why not use 18.04 or 18.10 then?


16.10 is an LTS version. Unless there is functionality needed with a new version there's no real need to update.


----------



## Frick (Dec 4, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> 16.10 is an LTS version. Unless there is functionality needed with a new version there's no real need to update.



Yep this. Plus it's the one I had on a USB drive.


----------



## GoldenX (Dec 4, 2018)

April even ones are LTS, not October or odd ones.
16.04 was the LTS before 18.04. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases

In fact, 16.10 is EoL now.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 4, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> April even ones are LTS, not October or odd ones.
> 16.04 was the LTS before 18.04. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
> 
> In fact, 16.10 is EoL now.


Oh that's right. Thought it was the other way around.


Frick said:


> Yep this. Plus it's the one I had on a USB drive.


Might be a good idea to update to the latest LTS version.


----------



## Frick (Dec 4, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> April even ones are LTS, not October or odd ones.
> 16.04 was the LTS before 18.04. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
> 
> In fact, 16.10 is EoL now.





lexluthermiester said:


> Oh that's right. Thought it was the other way around.
> 
> Might be a good idea to update to the latest LTS version.



Then it's 16.04. It is the LTS version fo sho, I misremebered.


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 6, 2018)

In another weird bit of corporate news:

ASUS Tinker Board  (ARM/Pi based)..

Didn't anyone know about this? It ships with ASUS' own distro ("TinkerOS"), which is basically just Debian.


----------



## GoldenX (Dec 6, 2018)

Sounds like Debian but with the blobs preinstalled.


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 6, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> Sounds like Debian but with the blobs preinstalled.



OK, stupid question: What are blobs?

On a sidenote, I'm not sure what's so educational about any of these. I have a Pi and like it.. but snapping together a few parts doesn't teach kids anything. They'd learn more by putting together a PC.


----------



## kastriot (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## GoldenX (Dec 6, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> OK, stupid question: What are blobs?
> 
> On a sidenote, I'm not sure what's so educational about any of these. I have a Pi and like it.. but snapping together a few parts doesn't teach kids anything. They'd learn more by putting together a PC.


Blobs are precompiled privative drivers, like the Nvidia one, I think they are called like that because they are a "blob" of unknown nature compared to the modules in the kernel. They force you to keep a fixed kernel version on those development boards, because most likely they wont work if you change anything surrounding them.
The idea of those miniPCs is to code, connect things to it and make things work. Some sort of mechanical engineering toy.

Me like, in Windows Millennium?


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 6, 2018)

kastriot said:


> View attachment 112003



I'm right there with you.. but I've had the *nix bug for a long time too. I like interacting with a computer that way.. but Windows is so much more convenient and useful.

edit: Nostalgia!











Come on.. you know you all love it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 6, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> In another weird bit of corporate news:
> 
> ASUS Tinker Board  (ARM/Pi based)..
> 
> Didn't anyone know about this? It ships with ASUS' own distro ("TinkerOS"), which is basically just Debian.


I have one and like it a lot. Runs Android very well and is a great little SBC. It's compatible with everything that can be used with an Raspberry Pi 2/3/3b+(cases, accessories). TinkerOS is a solid Linux distro, but I bought it specifically to run Android.



GoldenX said:


> Me like, in Windows Millennium?


WinME was actually very solid once the "experimental" features were disabled, such as the first version of system restore, automatic updates and a few other things. I liked it a lot and used it exclusively until XP SP2 came out.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 6, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> I think they are called like that because they are a "blob" of unknown nature compared to the modules in the kernel.



Binary Large Object

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binary_blob


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 9, 2018)

well, yesterday comodo marked realtek sound drivers as virus, user.profile.f@1 was called or something like that. I tried uninstilling it, but it got installed again from an unkown source. Couldn't get rid of it, so I installed windows 8. So far gmer doesn't have a single compliant, and neither do I. Installed classic shell and comodo dragon with nano defender and ublock origin extension. It's weird how this iso doesn't have a skip serial key entry at bootup. I also found a nice background pic. I made a torrent with this and instructions, so if anyone wants magnet link, PM me.


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 9, 2018)

Athlonite said:


> View attachment 112225



That looks oddly familiar.

edit: I'm pretty sure I've used it. I like a lot of those old DOS shells. In some ways, they're the most efficient. Like Commander/File managers back in the day.


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 19, 2018)

windows is better but linux has it's charms...nothing like devs discussing each others packages


----------



## GoldenX (Dec 19, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> windows is better but linux has it's charms...nothing like devs discussing each others packages


Wording.


----------



## thenightsky_0102 (Dec 21, 2018)

One of my favorite OS's right now is ReactOS... Yes, it's not usable on real hardware (well, it is, but it's got a ways to go) but I'm so impressed with how far it's gotten over the last 2-3 years.


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 24, 2018)

I managed to install clearlinux at 5th attempt. Videos on some sites don't work, and aac mpeg4 codec is missing, but nothing that would stop vlc from running them 
Works very nicely otherwise. I tried to download a torrent, it offered to look for app in software, found transmission, got some error, clicked on install anyway, and in a minute it was installed and I was downloading torrents. Seems to be intuitive os, but the install procedure wasn't very straightforward and I needed to repeat the process a few times till I got it right. Also, I couldn't connect to mirror or main server, and it said install will fail if I don't connect, so it finally worked with the third option. It uses gnome desktop, and if you don't create a user at setup, it will offer creation later and also allow you to login to 4 accounts, google, facebook, microsoft and one other, forgot which. As far as I can tell, everything works, and it works fast and stable. This is basically Intel's OS and on my intel machine runs like a charm. I think I'll keep it for a while, and hopefully, nothing will force me to go back to 10. Thanks, Straykat!


----------



## futrime (Feb 5, 2019)

I think that Ubuntu is the most easy to get started,is tha true?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 5, 2019)

thenightsky_0102 said:


> One of my favorite OS's right now is ReactOS... Yes, it's not usable on real hardware (well, it is, but it's got a ways to go) but I'm so impressed with how far it's gotten over the last 2-3 years.



Id like for it to become beta actually, it's still alpha, or even one of it's branch offs.

Id Like to Have it with the Win 7 GUI if possible.

8-10 just makes me want to stay away from it, it looks plain.

I like how they kept the Win 3.5-9X/NT3-5 GUI.


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 5, 2019)

futrime said:


> I think that Ubuntu is the most easy to get started,is tha true?



I think if your really after easy to setup and use out of the box then I'd suggest you use Linux Mint


----------



## GoldenX (Feb 5, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> I think if your really after easy to setup and use out of the box then I'd suggest you use Linux Mint


Yep, basically Ubuntu with even less things to worry about.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 5, 2019)

futrime said:


> I think that Ubuntu is the most easy to get started,is tha true?





Athlonite said:


> I think if your really after easy to setup and use out of the box then I'd suggest you use Linux Mint





GoldenX said:


> Yep, basically Ubuntu with even less things to worry about.


Any of the Debian based distro's are going to be very easy to setup and have great hardware support. Ubuntu and Mint are at the top if easy to setup and use. I personally swing toward Mint(XFCE) as well, but Ubuntu is good.


----------



## phill (Feb 5, 2019)

Personally for me Windows 98 (even with its crash happy attitude....) with XP and then 7, wouldn't touch the rest and 10 is just a horror story come true really...  All this auto turning things on and such, it's hateful.  At least with 7 it was possible to turn it off and it was off for good.  Still that said, Linux is actually becoming more attractive as time goes on, I'd actually consider moving over to it for good if I could...


----------



## GoldenX (Feb 5, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Any of the Debian based distro's are going to be very easy to setup and have great hardware support. Ubuntu and Mint are at the top if easy to setup and use. I personally swing toward Mint(XFCE) as well, but Ubuntu is good.


Install Gentoo ®


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 5, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> Install Gentoo ®


Good or bad?


----------



## GoldenX (Feb 5, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Good or bad?


Seriously? Meme apart, it's great on performance, but a pain to maintain. And you are expected to know/guess which USEFLAGS to use for each package.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 5, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> Install Gentoo ®


I don't like waiting for everything to be compiled from source. Honestly, the gain is minimal. Ubuntu is a good option. I've been fairly happy with it.


----------



## GoldenX (Feb 5, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> I don't like waiting for everything to be compiled from source. Honestly, the gain is minimal. Ubuntu is a good option. I've been fairly happy with it.


Same reason I stopped using Arch. I'm tired of changing stupid defaults in config files, and compiling stuff from AUR.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 5, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> Same reason I stopped using Arch. I'm tired of changing stupid defaults in config files, and compiling stuff from AUR.


Ubuntu, mainline kernel, and Padoka PPA and I'm ready to roll. Support for the Vega 64 is really pretty good. I put Ubuntu on a new laptop for work, a newer HP Spectre, and it works pretty well on that too, but the laptop gets the same treatment as the tower does. Mainline kernel and padoka.

I like two things:

For things to be simple.
For things to just work.
Ubuntu gets me most of the way there. Linux just lets me have the power to intervene if stuff explodes in my face.


----------



## GoldenX (Feb 6, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> Ubuntu, mainline kernel, and Padoka PPA and I'm ready to roll. Support for the Vega 64 is really pretty good. I put Ubuntu on a new laptop for work, a newer HP Spectre, and it works pretty well on that too, but the laptop gets the same treatment as the tower does. Mainline kernel and padoka.
> 
> I like two things:
> 
> ...



I add to that DXVK (DX10-11 over Vulkan), the Wine PPA, and done. I have only two problems left to solve, one is a good manual config for my mouse (Logitech offers zero Linux support) and the other one is finally getting an APU so I can ditch GCN1.0 once and for all (waiting for Zen2), amdgpu is not as stable on old GCN cards (it's support is still experimental), and radeonsi doesn't offer RADV support.


----------



## futrime (Feb 6, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> I think if your really after easy to setup and use out of the box then I'd suggest you use Linux Mint


Great.But I really love the community of Ubuntu.


----------



## GoldenX (Feb 6, 2019)

futrime said:


> Great.But I really love the community of Ubuntu.


They are both so similar under the hood that any tip from both communities works on them.
Mint is based on Ubuntu releases.


----------



## 27MaD (Feb 6, 2019)

So yeah , a guy wanted to take your opinion about which OS to use alongside with Windows , and the thread is still rocking 5-6 years later , and our friend's last appearance was in 2015.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 6, 2019)

Frick said:


> I actaully have it downloaded, but I've forgotten to try it. I'll do it this afternoon.


Oh good grief that desktop! LOL! Wow, just wow... I know it's been a while Frick, but damn!



Constantine Yevseyev said:


> You're dead to me.


And then there's this.. Daaamn..


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 6, 2019)

gg my life for reading this thread.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 8, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> I add to that DXVK (DX10-11 over Vulkan), the Wine PPA, and done. I have only two problems left to solve, one is a good manual config for my mouse (Logitech offers zero Linux support) and the other one is finally getting an APU so I can ditch GCN1.0 once and for all (waiting for Zen2), amdgpu is not as stable on old GCN cards (it's support is still experimental), and radeonsi doesn't offer RADV support.


I can't explain to you how different it is using a Vega 64 on Linux versus using the 390 on Linux. Driver support for this GPU is crazy good. I've had practically zero issues, everything just works out of the box, and more keeps coming with every new kernel release. I can even undervolt and overclock. I'm living the high life right now.


----------



## GoldenX (Feb 8, 2019)

I want to see that new Iris Intel driver, maybe it will finally be good.


----------



## HuggyB (Aug 9, 2019)

Linux Gentoo distro by far. The granular control and customization that you're able to do at the package/kernel level for peak performance from your specific hardware and software environments make the maintenance worth the effort/time.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 9, 2019)

I'm still trying to decide if I like Mint Cinnamon or Ubuntu Budgie better.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 9, 2019)

I have a PC with Linux Mint that is a Core2Duo. Its kinda my research PC when working on stuff but its just works, rock solid never an issue and its fast.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 9, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> I'm still trying to decide if I like Mint Cinnamon or Ubuntu Budgie better.


I'm partial to Mint XFCE. Budgie is good though.


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 10, 2019)

Over the years, I'm starting to like XFCE more. No bullshit, just desktop, and people working on it, unlike Gnome.
Plasma 5 is my second option, it just looks great, with some small bugs here and there.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 10, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'm partial to Mint XFCE. Budgie is good though.





GoldenX said:


> Over the years, I'm starting to like XFCE more. No bullshit, just desktop, and people working on it, unlike Gnome.
> Plasma 5 is my second option, it just looks great, with some small bugs here and there.



does Mint XFCE still play native linux games? Like a lot of games I buy on steam or GoG now say they support Linux, can I play them on that version of Linux? Or would I need a more full version of Linux like Cinnamon to play those games?  Also, how hard is it to install Steam on something like XFCE, do I have to learn command line prompts or do I just go to firefox, click download steam for linux, and double click whatever downloads?

Sorry I sound like a monkey, but I'm just a gamer not an advanced user.


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 10, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> does Mint XFCE still play native linux games? Like a lot of games I buy on steam or GoG now say they support Linux, can I play them on that version of Linux? Or would I need a more full version of Linux like Cinnamon to play those games?  Also, how hard is it to install Steam on something like XFCE, do I have to learn command line prompts or do I just go to firefox, click download steam for linux, and double click whatever downloads?
> 
> Sorry I sound like a monkey, but I'm just a gamer not an advanced user.


Any Linux compatible with Steam can play them.
You just go to the store and install it. And if that's not enough, it's not hard to do, just ask on a thread and i'll help you.
Expect lower performance thou.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 10, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> Any Linux compatible with Steam can play them.
> You just go to the store and install it. And if that's not enough, it's not hard to do, just ask on a thread and i'll help you.
> Expect lower performance thou.



Honestly a lot of the games i want to play are indie at the moment, so not too worried about that.  I am just finishing up Stardew Valley, next up will be Dead Cells, Hollow Knight, and CrossCode.

indie games have re-ignited a love for gaming that has long been dormant. It feels great, honestly I feel like a teenager again I am having so much fun. AAA's can shove it.    (except FFXIV mmo, been loving that and I have maxed out Paladin level 80 on there, but I am retiring from that game for about 6 months now that I have completed the story again)


----------



## FinneousPJ (Aug 10, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> Honestly a lot of the games i want to play are indie at the moment, so not too worried about that.  I am just finishing up Stardew Valley, next up will be Dead Cells, Hollow Knight, and CrossCode.
> 
> indie games have re-ignited a love for gaming that has long been dormant. It feels great, honestly I feel like a teenager again I am having so much fun. AAA's can shove it.    (except FFXIV mmo, been loving that and I have maxed out Paladin level 80 on there, but I am retiring from that game for about 6 months now that I have completed the story again)


I strongly recommend Manjaro Linux. It has a very good rolling release model with rapid updates, and a wide selection of desktop environments with easy install. Overall it's the best distro I've found so far.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 10, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> does Mint XFCE still play native linux games? Like a lot of games I buy on steam or GoG now say they support Linux, can I play them on that version of Linux?


I want to say yes. Mint as a whole is supported by GOG & Steam. It's derived from Ubuntu which is fully supported. The GUI/Shell you choose shouldn't(?) have too much of an effect on app and game compatibility, at least from what I've seen over the years. TBH, I haven't done a lot of gaming on Linux so I could be wrong.


----------



## HuggyB (Aug 10, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> does Mint XFCE still play native linux games? Like a lot of games I buy on steam or GoG now say they support Linux, can I play them on that version of Linux? Or would I need a more full version of Linux like Cinnamon to play those games?  Also, how hard is it to install Steam on something like XFCE, do I have to learn command line prompts or do I just go to firefox, click download steam for linux, and double click whatever downloads?
> 
> Sorry I sound like a monkey, but I'm just a gamer not an advanced user.



Yes, Mint XFCE will play native Linux games available through Steam. A few of the people I work with are on Mint XFCE and haven't had any trouble with it. Using XFCE vs MATE vs Cinnamon won't have any impact on installing Steam. 

Side note: XFCE is a really nice, lightweight DE. I use it partnered w/Slim in Gentoo.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 10, 2019)

Mint XFCE is what I will do then, because honestly all I want it for is indie gaming. I'm going to take a year break from Windows or so and just catch up on my indie gaming backlog.

How is driver support for AMD? Do I just download and install chipset for 3700x or drivers for Navi? or does it automatically do that for me on install/updates?


----------



## HuggyB (Aug 10, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> Mint XFCE is what I will do then, because honestly all I want it for is indie gaming. I'm going to take a year break from Windows or so and just catch up on my indie gaming backlog.
> 
> How is driver support for AMD? Do I just download and install chipset for 3700x or drivers for Navi? or does it automatically do that for me on install/updates?



EDIT: Misread your question. I thought your were talking GPU. I'm on a Threadripper and had no issues w/Gentoo. I would expect Mint to have support for your 3700x, but you might want to do a little googling just to be sure.

I'm Nvidia, so I'm not much help there. I'm sure there are others here that can give feedback on that, though. Mint is pretty popular, so I would be very surprised if there were any troubles. It's usually Nvidia that lags behind and is more problematic.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 10, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> How is driver support for AMD? Do I just download and install chipset for 3700x or drivers for Navi? or does it automatically do that for me on install/updates?


Unlike nVidia, AMD's stack is open source and ships with the Linux kernel. For the latest features for AMD cards there are only two things you _need_ for latest GPU goodness.

The latest kernel (this is why I run mainline builds with Ubuntu.)
The latest Mesa (which is why I use the _unstable_ Padoka PPA.)
Honestly, I don't want *everything* on my machine to be a rolling release. I depend on versions of certain things remaining constant for me to do my thing. Mesa and the kernel are really the only two things I run bleeding edge of, so in that respect, Ubuntu 18.04 LTS works out pretty well. I did the same thing with 16.04 LTS before that and it worked out well (although a little more painfully since stability with 390 was pretty iffy unless I forced full clocks all the time, but that actually has since been fixed.)

Support for newer GPUs such as Polaris, Vega, and Navi is pretty good. Earlier parts are a little rough around the edges with amdgpu.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 10, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> Unlike nVidia, AMD's stack is open source and ships with the Linux kernel. For the latest features for AMD cards there are only two things you _need_ for latest GPU goodness.
> 
> The latest kernel (this is why I run mainline builds with Ubuntu.)
> The latest Mesa (which is why I use the _unstable_ Padoka PPA.)
> ...



Mint XFCE should work fine then correct? Since it is Ubuntu with a less bloat and a coat of paint? Really sounds like it is the ultimate gaming OS to me, if all you do is game and want native driver support.  Sounds like I made the right choice for my use case scenario.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 10, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> Mint XFCE should work fine then correct? Since it is Ubuntu with a less bloat and a coat of paint? Really sounds like it is the ultimate gaming OS to me, if all you do is game and want native driver support. Sounds like I made the right choice for my use case scenario.


Did some reading over in the Mint forums. The answer is a resounding yes. With, Mint gaming is a breeze.

<- is currently installing the latest version of Win 10 LTSC on a laptop for testing.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 11, 2019)

this is great news, so the only thing I really lose out on is freesync by not using windows, but frankly that won't matter since even if I do play a AAA game it will be one of the older ones i have on backlog and it will get 120+ fps anyway with no dips (i am talking dragon age origins old) last 3-4 years AAA's haven't really interested me, but my backlog still does. 

games like SOMA are also at top of my to play list... so I figure I won't need freesync for that stuff anyway since its so easy to run.  can't wait for my rx 5700 XT to get here, and Linux Mint XFCE Tina was just released August 2nd... I just mounted it with RUFUS to USB drive, using GPT and NTFS method... hopefully that was the right two?  will be doing clean install as soon as my parts arrive around Thursday


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 11, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> this is great news, so the only thing I really lose out on is freesync by not using windows, but frankly that won't matter since even if I do play a AAA game it will be one of the older ones i have on backlog and it will get 120+ fps anyway with no dips (i am talking dragon age origins old) last 3-4 years AAA's haven't really interested me, but my backlog still does.
> 
> games like SOMA are also at top of my to play list... so I figure I won't need freesync for that stuff anyway since its so easy to run.  can't wait for my rx 5700 XT to get here, and Linux Mint XFCE Tina was just released August 2nd... I just mounted it with RUFUS to USB drive, using GPT and NTFS method... hopefully that was the right two?  will be doing clean install as soon as my parts arrive around Thursday


FreeSync should be supported in Linux now. A caveat is that it's not supported with multiple displays enabled at once. If you have a single FreeSync display, it should actually work.

This is my `xrandr --prop` for my 27" 4k display.

```
DisplayPort-2 connected primary 3840x2160+1920+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 600mm x 340mm
    _MUTTER_PRESENTATION_OUTPUT: 0
    EDID:
        00ffffffffffff001e6d095b7b680400
        061b0104b53c22789f3035a7554ea326
        0f50542108007140818081c0a9c0d1c0
        8100010101014dd000a0f0703e803020
        650c58542100001a286800a0f0703e80
        0890650c58542100001a000000fd0028
        3d878738010a202020202020000000fc
        004c4720556c7472612048440a200158
        02031171449004030123090707830100
        00023a801871382d40582c4500585421
        00001e565e00a0a0a029503020350058
        542100001a0000000000000000000000
        00000000000000000000000000000000
        00000000000000000000000000000000
        00000000000000000000000000000000
        000000000000000000000000000000c8
    GAMMA_LUT_SIZE: 4096
        range: (0, -1)
    DEGAMMA_LUT_SIZE: 4096
        range: (0, -1)
    GAMMA_LUT: 0
        range: (0, 65535)
    CTM: 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0
        0 1
    DEGAMMA_LUT: 0
        range: (0, 65535)
    TearFree: auto
        supported: off, on, auto
    vrr_capable: 1
        range: (0, 1)
    max bpc: 8
        range: (8, 16)
    underscan vborder: 0
        range: (0, 128)
    underscan hborder: 0
        range: (0, 128)
    underscan: off
        supported: off, on, auto
    scaling mode: None
        supported: None, Full, Center, Full aspect
    non-desktop: 0
        range: (0, 1)
    link-status: Good
        supported: Good, Bad
    CONNECTOR_ID: 66
        supported: 66
   3840x2160     60.00*+  30.00 
   2560x1440     59.95 
   1920x1200     60.00 
   1920x1080     60.00    59.94 
   1600x1200     60.00 
   1680x1050     60.00 
   1600x900      60.00 
   1280x1024     60.02 
   1440x900      60.00 
   1280x800      59.81 
   1152x864      59.97 
   1280x720      60.00    59.94 
   1024x768      60.00 
   800x600       60.32 
   720x480       60.00    59.94 
   640x480       60.00    59.94
```

The `vrr_capable: 1` part is what says the display supports FreeSync (vrr = variable refresh rate.)

To enable it, see this:
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=AMD-FreeSync-Linux-5.0-Enable


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 11, 2019)

Yeah I only use a single display, wow very cool.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 30, 2019)

Will Linux Mint XFCE have automatic updates for my drivers? So like is there a place I can go to click update and it will automatically check to see if AMD has any new Linux gpu/chipset drivers? Since you said earlier in this thread Mint has the drivers built in I don't have to install the drivers myself, but does that also apply to new WHQL updates? or do I have to do those manually?


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 30, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> Will Linux Mint XFCE have automatic updates for my drivers? So like is there a place I can go to click update and it will automatically check to see if AMD has any new Linux gpu/chipset drivers? Since you said earlier in this thread Mint has the drivers built in I don't have to install the drivers myself, but does that also apply to new WHQL updates? or do I have to do those manually?


As long as the version of Mint you are using is alive, you will get the updates with newer kernel and mesa packages.
But if you want to always have the latest stable one, you need to use a rolling release distro, like arch, Manjaro, Gentoo, etc.

WHQL drivers are only for Windows ("Windows Hardware Quality Labs"), AMD implements the open drivers like Intel on Linux.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 30, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> As long as the version of Mint you are using is alive, you will get the updates with newer kernel and mesa packages.
> But if you want to always have the latest stable one, you need to use a rolling release distro, like arch, Manjaro, Gentoo, etc.
> 
> WHQL drivers are only for Windows ("Windows Hardware Quality Labs"), AMD implements the open drivers like Intel on Linux.



took me 3 reads, but I think I get it   I think Linux people overestimate the complexity of Linux sometimes to the average common person lol

but no that does make sense now. thanks.  the term "alive" confused me the most, but I get what you mean


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 31, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> took me 3 reads, but I think I get it   I think Linux people overestimate the complexity of Linux sometimes to the average common person lol
> 
> but no that does make sense now. thanks.  the term "alive" confused me the most, but I get what you mean


Sorry, most of the time I translate directly from spanish, I mean while your version is not EoL.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 31, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> Sorry, most of the time I translate directly from spanish, I mean while your version is not EoL.



your english is impeccable and punctuation is great.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 31, 2019)

I often find foreign peoples grammar is better than mine, even though I am native. Cause I am from some redneck small town in Indiana that for some reason has a deep south accent even though we are a northern Indiana town LOL

y'all, I reckon, etc lol

back on topic though, thank you!  I'm sticking with Linux Mint XFCE for now  I prefer plain and simple, and just am a gamer guy so need none of the bells and whistles.


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 31, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> I often find foreign peoples grammar is better than mine, even though I am native. Cause I am from some redneck small town in Indiana that for some reason has a deep south accent even though we are a northern Indiana town LOL
> 
> y'all, I reckon, etc lol
> 
> back on topic though, thank you!  I'm sticking with Linux Mint XFCE for now  I prefer plain and simple, and just am a gamer guy so need none of the bells and whistles.


Perfectly good choice, most rolling release distros are a pain to set-up and/or configure.
Oh, AMD has a traditional "driver" on their site for Linux (AMDGPU-PRO). DON'T use it, it's far slower, and only intended for the professional software that needs it (because it's coded by monkeys). For games and normal use, the mesa driver is by far the best. In fact I would love to have it on Windows, it's a lot better for OpenGL, compared to the crap AMD uses.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 31, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> <- is currently installing the latest version of Win 10 LTSC on a laptop for testing.


So on this note, I have concluded that W10-LTSC-1809 is actually useful and securable enough for me to try out on my personal machine for a month... So here goes nothin'...



lynx29 said:


> back on topic though, thank you! I'm sticking with Linux Mint XFCE for now  I prefer plain and simple, and just am a gamer guy so need none of the bells and whistles.


Good choice!


----------



## killster1 (Sep 18, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> So on this note, I have concluded that W10-LTSC-1809 is actually useful and securable enough for me to try out on my personal machine for a month... So here goes nothin'...
> 
> 
> Good choice!


whats your reasoning behind ltsc? i hate all the extra features of windows 10 and dont want to have to customize, i have been using ltsb ltsc windows 10 for about a year with a few diff versions, i think mine refused to update to 1903? Loads of criticism when i brought it up in another forum  but it works great for what i use it for. +1 for ltsc


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 18, 2019)

killster1 said:


> whats your reasoning behind ltsc? i hate all the extra features of windows 10 and dont want to have to customize, i have been using ltsb ltsc windows 10 for about a year with a few diff versions, i think mine refused to update to 1903? Loads of criticism when i brought it up in another forum  but it works great for what i use it for. +1 for ltsc


Basically, you nailed it. Most of the crap I would otherwise have to remove manually is already gone in LTSC. What remains is removable. The point is Edge, Cortana, and the Windows Store are all gone. Defender is easily removed as is IE and the services that are not needed/wanted.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 19, 2019)

Windows 10 Pro on my main PC
Windows 7 & 10 on my HTPC - 7 for compatibility in older games, 10 for HTPC usage
Windows XP on my retro PC, you know why


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 19, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Windows 10 Pro on my main PC
> Windows 7 & 10 on my HTPC - 7 for compatibility in older games, 10 for HTPC usage
> Windows XP on my retro PC, you know why


You seem to have a good setup.

EDIT: I'm about to make another go of Win10 on my personal system... Fingers crossed(I think it's sad that I have to say that)..


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 19, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> You seem to have a good setup.
> 
> EDIT: I'm about to make another go of Win10 on my personal system... Fingers crossed(I think it's sad that I have to say that)..


Am i the only one on the forums that hasnt had an issue since the OS release?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 19, 2019)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Am i the only one on the forums that hasnt had an issue since the OS release?



Right there with you.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 19, 2019)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Am i the only one on the forums that hasnt had an issue since the OS release?


Started having audio trouble but it wasn't a Windows 10 issue from a cumulative update. The last BIOS update from MSI had AGESA update to ABB. The RTX 2060 was getting re-detected on boot up as well. Had to uninstall then reinstall the AMD chipset drivers. I think the AGESA update fixed the PCIe WHEA error.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 19, 2019)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Am i the only one on the forums that hasnt had an issue since the OS release?





Solaris17 said:


> Right there with you.



Never had an issue myself, just a bit sickened at how easy we accept telemetry these days, they profit from every click we make, it's sort of like working for a Internet Provider or OS development team, they gather all your information, and I mean all, what website did you come here before this one? Why is that, how much traffic does that, all fed into advanced algorithmns then sold to highest bidder, and you never see a penny of your hard earned work. Neat huh?









						House Votes To Allow Internet Service Providers To Sell, Share Your Personal Information
					

The new Federal Communications Commission's rules intended to limit how companies like AT&T, Comcast, Verizon, and Charter can use internet customers' sensitive personal information are effectively dead in the water, thanks to a House of Representatives vote today to kill the regulations, making...



					www.consumerreports.org
				





Windows does the same thing basically. Samsung also does it, pre-installed apps like facebook that you can't remove on their budget phones, etc. Everyone does it because they were the ones who made the law and funded the Republicans in 2018 who voted for it.

Here is an entire list by amount taken.  









						All 535 members of Congress, and how much money they got from ISPs
					

Congress took $101 million in donations from the ISP industry — here’s how much your lawmaker got.




					www.theverge.com
				





Corruption at it's highest. It is a shame no one read Plato's Republic when they wrote the Constitution. 

@R-T-B Thoughts? Is my line of logic accurate or not apply to Windows? I find it hard to believe all that telemetry is just there to help improve the OS, when previous OS's didn't need it hardly at all.



biffzinker said:


> Started having audio trouble but it wasn't a Windows 10 issue from a cumulative update. The last BIOS update from MSI had AGESA update to ABB. The RTX 2060 was getting re-detected on boot up as well. Had to uninstall then reinstall the AMD chipset drivers. I think the AGESA update fixed the PCIe WHEA error.



Same, I had audio issues once but it was no fault of Windows. 

Also, if I ever do retire from gaming or just want to do light indie gaming, I will be moving to Linux Mint or Ubuntu on a permanent basis, getting close to doing that now as most games don't interest me anymore except for indie ones.  Cyberpunk 2077 looks neat, but I think the first person perspective might ruin it for me.


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 19, 2019)

I had some stuttering on the first days, it's fixed now. That's mostly it, I keep it for gaming, else I use a Linux distro.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 19, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> I had some stuttering on the first days, it's fixed now. That's mostly it, I keep it for gaming, else I use a Linux distro.



Yep M$ will never let Directx go, ever. They hug that source code cause it is their only life blood left outside of business, but even business is changing. Personally if I were starting a business I'd just use Ubuntu and Libre Office, or Linux Mint Cinnamon to make it easier on my employees... actually most employees just want the very basics, so maybe XFCE

I feel like Windows 10 overwhelms a lot of normal people with the amount of options it has


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 19, 2019)

If a game is DX9 to 11, you will most likely get almost the same performance with the Vulkan wrappers (D9VK, DXVK, the D3D12 one that I can't remember right now). The problem is just wine, and Valve is solving it with Proton, slowly but surely.
DX will be fully "cracked" sooner or later, let's see what Microsoft does then.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 19, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> Yep M$ will never let Directx go, ever. They hug that source code cause it is their only life blood left outside of business, but even business is changing. Personally if I were starting a business I'd just use Ubuntu and Libre Office, or Linux Mint Cinnamon to make it easier on my employees... actually most employees just want the very basics, so maybe XFCE
> 
> I feel like Windows 10 overwhelms a lot of normal people with the amount of options it has


"Normal" people don't bother with windows options, they just use it.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 19, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> @R-T-B Thoughts? Is my line of logic accurate or not apply to Windows? I find it hard to believe all that telemetry is just there to help improve the OS, when previous OS's didn't need it hardly at all.



The telemetry in Windows 10 is certainly not just for bug reports.  Even enterprise "security only" mode sends borderline to much data for that.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 19, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> If a game is DX9 to 11, you will most likely get almost the same performance with the Vulkan wrappers (D9VK, DXVK, the D3D12 one that I can't remember right now). The problem is just wine, and Valve is solving it with Proton, slowly but surely.
> DX will be fully "cracked" sooner or later, let's see what Microsoft does then.



Yes, I had a friend tell me about this Proton thing recently, never heard of it until now. Very cool stuff is happening, I just hope they can make it user friendly, I'm not that great with command lines and such lol


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 19, 2019)

Between Revo uninstaller and O&O Shut up 10 I get Windows 10 pro to be what I want and how I want it without having to go through the LTSC LTSB hoops


----------



## potato580+ (Sep 19, 2019)

call me strange but i love using old os, window 10 need lot fixed, bad scaling/usb problem/power state failure/etc, theres bunch troubleshot in window10, the stable ones old 1803 version so far, i will switching back to win7 / try to use linux distro soon


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 19, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> Yes, I had a friend tell me about this Proton thing recently, never heard of it until now. Very cool stuff is happening, I just hope they can make it user friendly, I'm not that great with command lines and such lol


Proton is baked into Steam. 95% of the time, you just launch the game from Steam and it works. I've been playing Skyrim again and all I do is launch it from Steam. Even with Wine, just installing DXVK makes Diablo 3 work almost flawlessly, but Proton is nice because it already does that for you.


----------



## Keviny Oliveira (Sep 19, 2019)

I use Arch with XFCE, PrimeOS and Debian with KDE in my primary PC in PC of my family is installed Linux Mint XFCE, Distros Linux are very good, because are fast, stable and totally customizable ^^


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 19, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> Yep M$ will never let Directx go


If game devs were smart, they'd completely ditch DirectX in favor of vulkan.


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 19, 2019)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> If game devs were smart, they'd completely ditch DirectX in favor of vulkan.


It's not that simple, Vulkan Is too mobile focused, and lacks a lot of characteristics that both OpenGL and Diretc3D offer. Add to that how bureaucratic it is for everything.
It IS a game changer when implemented properly, but it takes a lot of effort.


----------



## Keviny Oliveira (Sep 19, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> Proton is baked into Steam. 95% of the time, you just launch the game from Steam and it works. I've been playing Skyrim again and all I do is launch it from Steam. Even with Wine, just installing DXVK makes Diablo 3 work almost flawlessly, but Proton is nice because it already does that for you.


I'm looking forward to SteamOS coming out of beta ^^


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 19, 2019)

Keviny Oliveira said:


> I'm looking forward to SteamOS coming out of beta ^^


It's just Debian running Steam with Big Picture. I can open Big Picture in Steam on my machine and it's literally the same exact thing.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 19, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> It's just Debian running Steam with Big Picture. I can open Big Picture in Steam on my machine and it's literally the same exact thing.



Except Debian is more capable out of the box than SteamOS still right? Last I'd looked at SteamOS it essentially locked you into big picture mode and gave you very little else to access, modify or do beyond Steam itself. I could be way off base...its been years since I looked at SteamOS.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 19, 2019)

Kursah said:


> Except Debian is more capable out of the box than SteamOS still right? Last I'd looked at SteamOS it essentially locked you into big picture mode and gave you very little else to access, modify or do beyond Steam itself. I could be way off base...its been years since I looked at SteamOS.


It's literally just Debian that starts Steam at boot in Big Picture. The base system is Debian. It's even a Debian installer when you install it on your machine.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 19, 2019)

Kursah said:


> its been years since I looked at SteamOS.


You should take another look. It's improved a fair bit. I'm still wondering why they haven't released 3.0 though. Maybe lack of interest?


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 19, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> You should take another look. It's improved a fair bit. I'm still wondering why they haven't released 3.0 though. Maybe lack of interest?


Big Picture needs to run in 4k if they want to get me interested.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 19, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> Big Picture needs to run in 4k if they want to get me interested.


That seems a bit shallow to me, but whatever. To each their own.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 20, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> That seems a bit shallow to me, but whatever. To each their own.


Most TVs are 4k these days, so no, I don't think it's a huge ask. That's literally the lowest bar they haven't reached and it hasn't changed for years. They really haven't given it the love it should have gotten if they were really interested in making it good. You can only throw so much resources towards a fraction of less than 1% of your users and I just don't have high hopes and I'm incredibly pessimistic about their willingness and dedication to making it good. They're far more focused on making sure Proton turns out well because making Big Picture work as well as a modern game console is secondary to giving people a reason to use it: They can play all their games (Proton.)

So yeah, my response was shallow, but the depth of Steam's issues with Big Picture are pretty deep. Supporting 4k is something that should be trivial.


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 20, 2019)

Valve is helping a lot on the AMD drivers on Linux, both OpenGL and Vulkan, so my guess is that most of their "Linux resources" are spent there.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 20, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> Most TVs are 4k these days


No they aren't. 


Aquinus said:


> so no, I don't think it's a huge ask.


Most people don't game in 4k. Most are still at 1080p.


Aquinus said:


> That's literally the lowest bar they haven't reached and it hasn't changed for years.


That's an opinion on your part.


Aquinus said:


> Supporting 4k is something that should be trivial.


That assumes there is enough demand. Most people don't run Linux, and most Linux users run 1080p. You're literally a minority within a minority.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 20, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> No they aren't.


Have you gone out and looked at TVs lately? 400 USD will get you a half decent 4k display these days. In fact that's what mine cost two years ago, so I expect that it has gotten cheaper since then. My parents even picked up a 65-inch 4k TV for something like 600.


lexluthermiester said:


> Most people don't game in 4k. Most are still at 1080p.


Yes, but 1440p and 4k has the most growth of any other resolution and 1080 usage is declining according to Steam Hardware/Software stats.
https://store.steampowered.com/hwsurvey/Steam-Hardware-Software-Survey-Welcome-to-Steam


lexluthermiester said:


> That's an opinion on your part.


That they can't add 1440p and 4k as resolutions for Big Picture? You can call it an opinion, but it is definitely still a low bar that hasn't been reached.


lexluthermiester said:


> That assumes there is enough demand. Most people don't run Linux, and most Linux users run 1080p. You're literally a minority within a minority.


Then they shouldn't be working on Proton either for the same reasons, but they are. Also, switching resolution isn't a hard thing. It's just that Steam doesn't care enough to do anything about it, probably because fewer people use Big Picture than people with 4k displays.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 20, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> No they aren't.


How do you figure? Looking at best buy for 1080p vs 4k, they have 39 vs 214. I would say MOST are 4k.


----------



## killster1 (Sep 20, 2019)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Am i the only one on the forums that hasnt had an issue since the OS release?


i guess it depends how you look at issues.


lexluthermiester said:


> No they aren't.
> 
> Most people don't game in 4k. Most are still at 1080p.
> 
> ...


 u are joking? what are most tv's if not 4k? 8k?  last 1080p i bought was a plasma LG long ago (still works but i dont use it due to reflection heat and 1080p sillyness. 

I think they mean most MONITORS are not 4k. then yes infact you could be correct or close  But since VRR i have been using 65" nu8000 for my main display and have a hard time using anything else, when gaming it does 120hz@1440p. highly recommend the display for anyone to use, maybe a 55" if 65" is to big but the 49" is not the same 120hz@1440p


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 20, 2019)

killster1 said:


> u are joking? what are most tv's if not 4k? 8k?  last 1080p i bought was a plasma LG long ago (still works but i dont use it due to reflection heat and 1080p sillyness.


Maybe you should visit a retail store.



CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> How do you figure? Looking at best buy for 1080p vs 4k, they have 39 vs 214. I would say MOST are 4k.


Did you actually go into the store. My local store still has more 1080p displays than 4k. Target and Walmart are the same, though to be fair Target is stocking up.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 20, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Maybe you should visit a retail store.
> 
> 
> Did you actually go into the store. My local store still has more 1080p displays than 4k. Target and Walmart are the same, though to be fair Target is stocking up.


That's interesting because you enter a Target, Walmart, or Best Buy up here easily 80% or more of the stock is 4k. Maybe it depends on where you live.


----------



## killster1 (Sep 20, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Maybe you should visit a retail store.
> 
> 
> Did you actually go into the store. My local store still has more 1080p displays than 4k. Target and Walmart are the same, though to be fair Target is stocking up.



i walk by in the store all the time, you actually count the tv's and look which type each is? I cant really use the internet now to look but i can use google real quick to see..
https://www.walmart.com › browse › electronics › 4k-ultra-hdtvs
Products 1 - 40 of 687
So they have more than 687 1080p? What size are we talking about i think under 19-40" you will find 720p gpx rca crap brands no one in their right mind wants anyway. sure since its silly to have 4k with 19-40", over 42" id say its hard to find 1080p, also who buys tv's at target or walmart, how about bestbuy / costco / frys or something.. how many 1080p costco tv's do you think they sell?  what year are the tv's manufactured in? yea also what city / state do you live? im in california so.  maybe more tech advanced that say kentucky? heh


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 20, 2019)

@lexluthermiester, so for perspective, the closest Best Buy to me has 24 displays that are 720p, 18 that are 1080p, and 76 that are 4k. That's just under 65% of them being 4k.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 20, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> That's interesting because you enter a Target, Walmart, or Best Buy up here easily 80% or more of the stock is 4k. Maybe it depends on where you live.


That is possible. I was at all three recently comparing prices. BestBuy and Target had a higher ratio of 4k/1080p than Walmart but it was still less than 50/50. Was in LA recently and while I was deliberately looking, I did notice a high number of 4k displays. But then again, those are TV's. Fry's and Microcenter both still had more 1080p and 1440p monitors than 4k.


killster1 said:


> how many 1080p costco tv's do you think they sell?


Actually I was there recently and there was still a good number of them, though you're right Costco does tend to stay ahead of the curve.

Getting back on topic, most people using Linux are not on 4k displays. It's not something the Linux dev community needs to place a big priority on. Looked into it further however and it seems 4k is well supported so the original complaint seems curious.



Aquinus said:


> @lexluthermiester, so for perspective, the closest Best Buy to me has 24 displays that are 720p, 18 that are 1080p, and 76 that are 4k. That's just under 65% of them being 4k.


Wow! 24 720p's? Good grief! You're not gonna find that crap in my area in such a large number. I counted 4 at BestBuy, 2 at Target and 7 at Walmart(surprise, surprise).


----------



## killster1 (Sep 20, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> That is possible. I was at all three recently comparing prices. BestBuy and Target had a higher ratio of 4k/1080p than Walmart but it was still less than 50/50. Was in LA recently and while I was deliberately looking, I did notice a high number of 4k displays. But then again, those are TV's. Fry's and Microcenter both still had more 1080p and 1440p monitors than 4k.
> 
> Actually
> 
> Getting back on topic, most people using Linux are not on 4k displays. It's not something the Linux dev community needs to place a big priority on. Looked into it further however and it seems 4k is well supported so the original complaint seems curious.


like i said you are talking about monitors and the sizes are way off..  I have no idea what "most" linux users are using however most people use it for a server right? not a desktop or am i wrong? Do you not use 4k on your desktop to maximize work or viewing pleasure? Do you not watch UHD movies? EEEK scary to think of those days still  so close to 2020, 8k will be here so soon and still no 4k support gimme a break.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 20, 2019)

killster1 said:


> like i said you are talking about monitors and the sizes are way off..  I have no idea what "most" linux users are using however most people use it for a server right? not a desktop or am i wrong? Do you not use 4k on your desktop to maximize work or viewing pleasure? Do you not watch UHD movies? EEEK scary to think of those days still  so close to 2020, 8k will be here so soon and still no 4k support gimme a break.


Computers have been a little slower to adopt 4k. It probably costs a lot more to miniaturize 4k into a 27" screen versus a 42" one. I only bought a 4k a little under 2 years ago. I was using 1080p until then and I still have two 1080p displays to compliment the 4k I have. However, that's not because I'm unwilling to replace them, but because options for 4k monitors are limited (particularly with an adjustable stand and the ability to be rotated to be portrait as opposed to landscape,) and because of the cost.

With that said though, TVs are very different and 4k adoption in that market has been pretty impressive to be honest.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 20, 2019)

killster1 said:


> Do you not use 4k on your desktop to maximize work or viewing pleasure?


No. I use dual 1440p displays stacked one on top of the other for my gaming rig. The one I'm typing on ATM is a similar setup but with 1080p displays and this is the one I run Mint on.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 20, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> No. I use dual 1440p displays stacked one on top of the other for my gaming rig. The one I'm typing on ATM is a similar setup but with 1080p displays.


I can't blame you for that either. 1440p displays are pretty well priced and are good for ~27" displays. Honestly, I'd like to have two 4k 32-inch displays, but that's a lot of money. Two 1440ps would probably cost somewhere between 1/2 and 1/3. I love 4k though. I use it at home and I have it at work. I'd have a really hard time going back at this point.

Edit: I should add that I use two 4K displays at work (they're actually 5k, but my laptop can only drive them at 4k, but you can't notice the different to be honest.)


----------



## killster1 (Sep 20, 2019)

yes 


lexluthermiester said:


> No. I use dual 1440p displays stacked one on top of the other for my gaming rig. The one I'm typing on ATM is a similar setup but with 1080p displays and this is the one I run Mint on.


what size 1440p 27"? that sounds crazy also why not one monitor? multitask while gaming? I bought 3x42" 4k seiki's for 225$ each 4+ years ago to run vertical next to each other, the bezels made it less enjoyable, went to a 49" 4k tv then to the 65" nu8000 that i cant stop recommending 600 openbox is the best ive seen for price. I guess we all choose to spend our money different ways but after using 4k ill never go back, i am eagerly awaiting 8k/hdmi2.1 (but not looking forward to 200gb movie downloads or how ever big they will be)((4kuhd seem to be around 50-75gb)) 

65" might be to large for some people to work with if you have a small room?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 21, 2019)

killster1 said:


> what size 1440p 27"?


Yes


killster1 said:


> that sounds crazy


Why is that crazy?


killster1 said:


> why not one monitor? multitask while gaming?


Multitasking in general.


killster1 said:


> I bought 3x42" 4k seiki's


Good grief! On your desk? Must be a crowded desk...


killster1 said:


> went to a 49" 4k tv then to the 65" nu8000


Again, on your desk? Either one of those are just huge!


killster1 said:


> I guess we all choose to spend our money different ways but after using 4k


I've got a 4k TV in the livingroom. It's nice and looks great, but it's not as useful as you might think for computing.


killster1 said:


> 65" might be to large for some people to work with if you have a small room?


Yeah, I'm not putting a 65" display on my desk. I had a pair of 32" displays at one point and they were just too big to be practical. 27's are almost too big.


----------



## killster1 (Sep 21, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yes
> 
> Why is that crazy?
> 
> ...



the desk has a keyboard and mouse, the tv's are always wall mounted, why would you have it on the desk? I can fit SO much into the screen with 4k maybe 6x the content of a 27" 1440p right?  I guess if your face is close to the screen 27" could be ok? but not for me


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 21, 2019)

killster1 said:


> why would you have it on the desk?


Because wall mounting isn't always an option or desired.


killster1 said:


> I can fit SO much into the screen with 4k maybe 6x the content of a 27" 1440p right? I guess if your face is close to the screen 27" could be ok? but not for me


That's kinda the point I was trying to help you see. What works for some doesn't always work for others and what some desire as a feature doesn't always appeal to everyone else. For me, my screens are less than 3feet(1meter) away from my face. Even mounted on my wall, 65" would be WAY to big..


----------



## killster1 (Sep 21, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Because wall mounting isn't always an option or desired.
> 
> That's kinda the point I was trying to help you see. What works for some doesn't always work for others and what some desire as a feature doesn't always appeal to everyone else. For me, my screens are less than 3feet(1meter) away from my face. Even mounted on my wall, 65" would be WAY to big..


they make 4k 55" with vrr 120hz@1440p too but use with 4k for desktop to fit a lot of diff windows / multitask, sure if you live in apartment and catch patch / paint the wall after? or have glass walls? but just because you dont want 4k doesnt mean linux shouldn't support it for the masses who use 4k tv's as desktop i dont see anyone using monitors anymore just big screens.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 21, 2019)

When did this thread about "Which OS you prefer" pivot to monitor availability, size, cost and resolution?


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 21, 2019)

this is getting a little OT guys it's supposed to be about which OS do you prefer not which desktop res is best or most prevalent yada yada



biffzinker said:


> When did this thread about "Which OS you prefer" pivot to monitor availability, size, cost and resolution?


 oh snap


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 21, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> When did this thread about "Which OS you prefer" pivot to monitor availability, size, cost and resolution?





Athlonite said:


> this is getting a little OT guys it's supposed to be about which OS do you prefer not which desktop res is best or most prevalent yada yada
> 
> 
> oh snap


True, let's get it back on topic!


----------

